# سفر نشيد الأنشاد



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

بسم الله القوى​


*

مقدمة لسفر نشيد الأنشاد 


كاتب سفر نشيد الأنشاد هو سليمان (نشيد 1:1). وهو عبارة عن قصة حب جميلة تعبر عن رابطة الزواج الطاهرة المقدسة التي رسمها الخالق - ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس، وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله (عبرانيين 4:13). 

ينظر معلمو اليهود إلى هذا السفر على أنه صورة للعلاقة بين الله وبين إسرائيل. ويعتقد العديد من القادة المسيحيين أنه يعبر عن المحبة الكائنة بين المسيح وكنيسته. فهو يعبر عن الأشواق التي في النفس المسيحية للوجود في محضر العريس السماوي، والاتحاد الثمين بين العروس والعريس - ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. فهو يصور حقا الحب الروحي - أو العلاقة الروحية المقدسة بين الله وبين الذين يحبونه. 

ويحكي سفر نشيد الأنشاد قصة حلم جميل حلمت به زوجة شابة عندما تأخر عريسها. فإن الحب الثمين بين الزوج وزوجته يعلي من شأن صفاتهما كليهما. 

والقصة بأكملها تأخذ شكل الحلم. فإن الظروف مبهمة ولا تشبه ما يحدث في الحياة العادية. فالشوق والحيرة والبحث تمثل صور الأحلام. لقد كانت الزوجة نائمة في فراشها، ولكن أفكارها كانت ممتلئة من الزوج الغائب. طلبت من تحبه نفسي، طلبته فما وجدته (نشيد 1:3). 

توجد صعوبات عديدة في التفسير الروحي لبعض هذه الأقوال، ولكن في الواقع توجد أيضا صعوبات في تفسير علاقة الكنيسة بالمسيح عريسها. فأحيانا يكون لدينا إحساس عميق بحضوره ولكن هذا الإحساس قد يزول بلا سبب. ومع ذلك فإن محبتنا له تتزايد إذ نستمر ننتظره مترقبين تلك اللحظة التي فيها ستقع عيوننا عليه: فإننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغز لكن حينئذ وجها لوجه، الآن أعرف بعض المعرفة ولكن حينئذ سأعرف كما عرفت (1 كورنثوس 12:13). إن أهمية هذا النشيد تتضح بطريقتين. أولا، أن الخالق الذي يتحكم في قلوب الملوك قاد جامعي الكتاب المقدس أن يضموا إليه هذا النشيد؛ وثانيا أن الرب نفسه قال إن كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم (2 تيموثاوس 16:3). 





الشخصيات الرئيسية في هذا السفر: سليمان الملك، شولميث. 

نتعلم من هذا السفر: أن الحب بين الرجل والمرأة هو عطية من الله طالما في الإطار الذي رسمه الله



وقد ثبت أن كتاب نشيد الأنشاد من الكتب الموحى بها، وأنه وحي لسليمان الحكيم، الذي تكلم بثلاثة آلاف مَثَل، وكانت نشائده ألفا وخمساً (1ملوك 4: 32),

واستدل العلماء المتقدمون على أنه وحي لسليمان بأدلة كثيرة منها: 

(1) أنه ذكر في الآية الأولى من هذا السفر نشيد الأنشاد الذي لسليمان ,

(2) أُشير فيه إلى زخرفة قصره (1: 5) وإلى الخيل والمركبات التي اشتراها من فرعون ملك مصر (1: 9) فإن هذا يطابق ما ذُكر عنه في سفر (1ملوك 10: 28 و29), وأُشير فيه إلى أبيناداب الذي اقترن بإحدى بنات سليمان (6: 12 و 1ملوك 4: 11) وأُشير فيه إلى الهيكل فإنه كُني عنه بكلمة تخت (3: 9 و10),

(3) فإذا قيل إنه وردت ألفاظ غير عبرية فيه وهي تدل على أنه ليس بقديم عهد، قلنا إن بني إسرائيل كانوا مختلطين مع الأمم المجاورة لهم بالمعاملات والتجارة، فكان من المتوقع أن توجد في هذا السفر ألفاظ قليلة من لغة تلك الأمم, وقال كنيكوت إن هذا السفر كُتب بعد سليمان، لورود حرف يود في اسم داود، فإنهم كانوا يكتبون اسم داود بهذا الحرف بعد سليمان, وهو برهان واهٍ، ولا سيما أنه لم يرد اسم داود في هذا السفر سوى مرة واحدة (4: 4) فهل يجوز أن مجرد خلاف واحد يهدم الأدلة القوية المتينة, ولكن لماذا لا يقال إن النُسَّاخ الذين أتوا بعد سليمان كتبوا اسم داود حسب المصطلح عليه في عصرهم؟ وعلى كل حال فهذا يدل على أن تدقيق أهل الكتاب بلغ مبلغاً زائداً، فلم يقتصروا على التدقيق في اللغة، بل نظروا في ذات الأحرف، واستنتجوا منها نتائج وبنوا عليها أحكاماً, قارن هذا بأن علماء الإسلام أوصلوا الاختلاف في كلمات القرآن وحروفه وحركاته وسكناته إلى 12 ألف اختلاف,

(4) أدرج النبي عزرا هذا السفر ضمن الكتب المقدسة، ولم يفعل ذلك إلا بوحي إلهي, وكان موجوداً في الترجمة السبعينية قبل المسيح بمائتي سنة، وترجمه إلى اللغة اليونانية أكيلا وسيماخوس وثيودوسيوس في القرن الثاني المسيحي، وفي القرن الثالث شرحه أوريجانوس، وأجمع علماء اليهود على أنه وحي إلهي, وأدرجه يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي ضمن الكتب الإلهية، وتسلّمه العلماء المسيحيون من أئمة اليهود كما هو، وأدرجه أسقف ساردس مليتو مع الكتب المقدسة سنة 170م بعد أن زار فلسطين ليستطلع من اليهود عدد كتبهم الموحى بها, وذكر هذا السفر إغناطيوس الذي كان تلميذ الرسول يوحنا في أوائل القرن الثاني، واستشهد به أثناسيوس في القرن الثالث، وذكره جيروم وروفينوس في القرن الرابع بعد المسيح,

(5) استعمل الله في هذا السفر وفي غيره استعارات وتشبيهات للإعراب عن النسبة بينه وبين شعبه، فشبّه محبته لشعبه بمحبة العريس لعروسه، وفي مكان آخر شبّه الاتحاد بينه وبين شعبه بالاتحاد الموجود بين الزوج وزوجته، وبين جذع الشجرة وأغصانها، وبين الرأس والأعضاء، وغير ذلك, فإن الله تنازل وقرّب لعقولنا الحقائق السامية بالصور المحسوسة، فنسب إلى ذاته العواطف البشرية، كالحب والرضا، بل نسب إلى ذاته الانفعالات النفسانية كالغم والغضب وغير ذلك, وقد ورد في القرآن قوله: يحبهم ويحبونه فاتبعوني يحببكم الله (آل عمران 3: 31), ونسب إليه صفة الغضب، كقوله: غضب الله عليها وصفة الرضا في قوله: رضي الله عنهم وصفة العجب بل عجبتُ وقوله وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم , وصفة الرحمة في آيات كثيرة,

وقال العلماء: كل صفة تستحيل نسبتها إلى الله تعالى تُفسّر بلازمها , 

فإذا وردت في سفر النشيد بعض تشبيهات أو استعارات، وجب أن تُحمل على غايتها لا على أوائلها, وسبب قول المعترض إنه عشق فسقي هو استعمال هذه الاستعارات فيه, ولو ادّعى أحد الغربيين هذه الدعوى لعذرناه لجهله باصطلاحات أصحاب السلوك، بخلاف الشرقي الذي تواترت عنده قصائد محيي الدين بن العربي، وقصائد ابن الفارض وغيرهما، فإن قصائدهم في العشق الإلهي أشهر من أن تُذكر, وقالوا في ابن الفارض: 

جُزْ بالقرافة تحت ذيل العارض وقلِ السلامُ عليك يا ابنَ الفارض

أبرزتَ في نظم السلوك عجائباً وكشفتَ عن سرٍّ مصونٍ غامض

وشربتَ من بحر المحبة والولا فرُويتَ من بحرٍ محيطٍ فائض





مقدمة أخرى



الواقع إن الاقتراب من سفر نشيد الأناشيد، يشبه الاقتراب من الشجرة المشتعلة، بالنار المقدسة، التي رآها موسى النبي، حيث قال له الرب: "يا موسى! اخلع نعل رجليك لأن الموضع الذي أنت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة" (أع7: 37) .

وهذا ما ذُكِر في القرآن أيضا: "أن ياموسى اخلع نعليك إنك بالوادي المقدس طوى" (سورة طه20: 12) .

 والواقع أن الإنسان يلبس نعلا في قدميه للحماية من شوك الأرض الملعونة، التي قال الرب عنها لآدم "ملعونةٌ الأرضُ بسببك ... وشوكا وحسكا تنبت لك" (تك3: 17و18) .

ولكن إذا ما ترك الإنسان الأرض الملعونة بشوكها، وبدأ يقف على الأرض المقدسة بطهرها، وجب عليه أن يخلع ذلك النعل، من جهة، من أجل قداسة المكان، تماما مثلما يحدث في الدخول إلى أماكن العبادة. ومن جهة أخرى،  ليترك لحواسه أن تستشعر قداسة هذه الأرض المباركة، دون ما عائق. فخلع النعلين يشير إلى التحرر من العوامل المادية التي تقيد انطلاقة الروح في هذا الطريق الروحي. ومن هنا نستطيع أن نفهم ما قصده السيد المسيح بقوله: "الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة" (يوحنا 6 : 63)، وكذلك ما قاله بولس الرسول: "الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة، أما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء .." (1كورنثوس 2: 14)  ولعل هذا هو ما دعى السيد المسيح أن يحذر قائلا: "لا ترموا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بأقدامها، وتلتفت فتمزقكم" (متى7: 6) . 

 لهذا فعندما نقترب من سفر نشيد الأناشيد، بسمو معانيه ورموزه، علينا أن نخلع نعل المادية، والأفكار الشهوانية، ونتقدم في قداسة الفكر ونقاوة القلب، لأن: "كلَّ شيء طاهر للطاهرين، أما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين، فليس شيء طاهر، بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم" (تيطس1: 15) .

وأحب أن أطمئن إخوانَنا المسلمين أن علماء الكتاب المقدس سواء في اليهودية أو في المسيحية منذ أقدم العصور، لم تكن تنقصهم الفطنة التي يدَّعيها المتطرفون من المسلمين، بخصوص ما يقولونه عن سفر نشيد الأناشيد، فلو كانوا قد وجدوا أن في هذا السفر شُبْهَةَ خزي، كما يدعي المتطرفون، لما كانوا قد وضعوه ضمن الأسفار المقدسة، في مجامع ضمت صفوة العلماء والفهماء والروحانيين!! أم أن علماء الديانتين كانوا أغبياء إلى هذا الحد، فلم ينتبهوا إلى ما اكتشفه متطرفو الدين الإسلامي!!! وكيف يدَّعى هؤلاء المتطرفون ذلك؟ بينما نبي الإسلام ذاته، لم يعترض على هذا السفر أو على غيره من الأسفار المقدسة، بل على العكس شهد للكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد قائلا: "قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما أتبعه" (القصص28: 49) .

 ومهما ادعى المتفلسفون بأكذوبة تحريف الإنجيل والتوراة، فليس من المعقول أن يأتي المحرِّفون بكتاب معيب كما يظن المدعون، بل كان من الأولى بهم أن يغيروا ما يثير الشبهات التي ينتقدها غير الفاهمين. ولكن إصرارَ رجال الديانتين، دون ما اتفاق بينهما، على الاحتفاظ بهذا السفر النفيس ضمن الكتب المقدسة الموحى بها، يجعلنا نقف موقف طالبي العلم والمعرفة، لندرك المعاني السامية المتضمنة فيه. وسوف يشمل حديثنا في هذا الكتاب الأمور التالية:

1ـ سفر النشيد والشعر الصوفي الروحي.

2ـ الألفاظ المعترض عليها في سفر النشيد.

3ـ سفر النشيد وجنة الخلد، مقارنة موضوعية.

من الرب نسأل أن يستخدم هذه الكلمات ليزيل كل التخوفات من قدسية كلماته، وليفتح الطريق أمام القلوب لتقبل نعمته والدخول فى عشرة حقيقية معه.






هل كُتب نشيد الأناشيد بلغة مُبتذلة ؟


الواقع أن أسلوب نشيد الأناشيد ليس هو عشقا فاضحا كما يقول المعترضون، ولكنه عشق مقدس. وربما تندهش من هذا التعبير: (العشق المقدس)! ولكن لكي يزول اندهاشك يا عزيزي دعني أذكرك بشخصية لها مقامها المكرم بين النساء المسلمات وهي رابعة العدوية. هل تعرف لقبها الذي تشتهر به؟ اقرأ ما كتبه عنها الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي أستاذ الفلسفة بكلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس، وقد دَعَى كتابه عنها بإسم "شهيدة العشق الإلهي" وعندها ستفهم لقب عروس النشيد المتيمة بالعشق الإلهي.​ *


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*وإن أردت أن تعرف المزيد عن [العشق الإلهي أو الحب الإلهي] في الإسلام اقرأ عن المذاهب الصوفية أو مدراس الحب الإلهي، وإليك بعض تلك الكتب:



1ـ كتاب "المذاهب الصوفية ومدارسها" تأليف الأستاذ عبد الحكيم عبد الغني قاسم، مكتبة مدبولي بالقاهرة.

2ـ كتاب "التصوف الإسلامي" للدكتور عبد الله الشرقاوي كلية دار العلوم بالقاهرة.

3ـ كتاب "الأدب الصوفي في مصر [ابن الصباغ]" للدكتور على صافي حسين نشر دار المعارف بالقاهرة.

4ـ كتاب " الكنز في المسائل الصوفية" للأستاذ صلاح الدين التجاني، نشر الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب.

5ـ كتاب "الحلاج ـ الأعمال الكاملة" تأليف قاسم محمد عباس، نشر مؤسسة رياض الريس للكتب والنشر بلبنان.

6ـ كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي" للأستاذ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي، نشر مكتبة النهضة المصرية.

7ـ كتاب "رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي" تأليف الأستاذ مأمون غريب، نشر دار غريب للطباعة والنشر بالقاهرة.

8ـ "الموسوعة العربية الميسرة" إشراف الأستاذ محمد شفيق غربال [تحت كلمة: التصوف، تحت اسم كل رائد من رواد التصوف] .

وتذخر هذه الكتب بالحديث عن الحب الإلهي أو العشق الإلهي، الذي يماثل كلمات نشيد الأناشيد، وليس في ذلك ابتذال، أو عشق فاضح. وإليك عينة بسيطة مما قالته رابعة العدوية:

أُحِبُّكَ حبين، حبُّ الهـوى  وحـبٌّ لأنـك أهـلٌ لـذاكا

فأما الذي هو حب الهوى   فشغـلي بذكرك عمن سواكا

وأما الذي أنت أهـل لـه  فكشفك للحجـب حتى أراكا

قارن هذا بما أنشدت به عروس نشيد الأناشيد قائلة:

اسمـك دهن مُهـراق            لذلك أحبتـك العـذارى

اجذبني وراءك فنجري            أدخلني الملك إلى حجاله

نبتهـج ونفـرح بك              ... بـالحـق يحبـونك



تلاحظ في كلا النصين نغمة الحب الراقي المعبرة عن العشق الإلهي المقدس، وليس العشق الفاضح المنجَّس، كما يدعون



ماهو التصوف ؟



كلمة تصوف مأخوذة من الصوف، والمقصود بذلك هو اللباس المصنوع من الصوف، الذي كان يلبسه المتقشفون الناسكون: وهم الرهبان في المسيحية، والزاهدون الصوفيون في الإسلام.



وبخصوص هؤلاء الصوفيين في المسيحية والإسلام فقد جاء عنهم في الموسوعة العربية الميسرة (ص525) الآتي:



[التصوف مسيحيا كان أو إسلاميا هو مراتب، يبدأ المتصوف فيه بتطهير نفسه من الدنس والأقذار والأهواء والنزعات المنحرفة، بحيث يصبح أهلا للتجلي. وما التجلي إلا شعور يزيد من محبة الله والقرب منه، وكلما قوي هذا الشعور اطَّرَد رقيُّ النفسِ حتى تحس بوجود الله في قرارها، بل باتحادها به اتحادا كليا ...] (الموسوعة ص527) .



هذا هو كلام الموسوعة العربية الميسرة عن التصوف الروحي، وهو العبادة المبنية على الحب المقدس أو العشق الإلهي. ويتضح هذا الاتجاه في كتابات الصوفيين ودواوينهم الشعرية التي تتشابه كثيرا مع ما كتب في سفر نشيد الأناشيد، بل أستطيع أن أقول أن ما كتبه الصوفيون المسلمون في العشق الإلهي، ما هو إلا انعكاس لما تأثروا به من سفر نشيد الأناشيد.



ومما يثبت لك أن التصوف الإسلامي قد أخذ عن التصوف المسيحي، أسوق إليك هذه الأدلة:



1ـ الدليل الأول: ما قاله الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص 10و11) قال: 

[عندما نبحث عن مصدر التأثير الواعي أو اللاواعي في التصوف الإسلامي، يجب أن يتجه البحث إلى التأثير المسيحي إذ تغلُب عليه هذه الفكرة، فكرة المحبة الإلهية] .

2ـ دليل آخر: يقول أيضا الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص 6) إذ ذَكَر أنه في كوخها المتواضع كان يوجد مشجب "أي شماعة" تضع عليه أكفانها، فكانت تستخدم هذا المشجب بما عليه من أكفان، لتضع أمام عيونها موضوعا للتأمل أثناء الذكر العقلي، مثل القديسة تريزا والصوفية المسيحيين عامة في استخدامها نموذج الصليب، فكان صليبها هو مشجبها المجلل بأكفانها. وما أقوى الشبه كما سنرى بين هذه الصوفية المسلمة وبين تلك الصوفية المسيحية!" (ص6) .



3ـ ودليل ثالث: ما قاله الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية"  (ص 12) نقلا عن كتاب "تَذْكِرَةِ الأولياء" لكاتبه فريد الدين العطار، الذي قال:  "... لقد هبطت عليها رسالتها الروحية، عندما كانت تسير ذات يوم، فشاهدت رجلا غريبا يرمقها بنظره مضمرا لها الشر، فهربت وسارت في طريق دمشقها هي الأخرى (أي مثل بولس الرسول الذي رأى نفس الرؤية وهو في الطريق إلى دمشق). ثم ارتمت على التراب وظلت تناجي ربها قائلة: "إلهي أنا غريبة يتيمة،مكبلة بقيود الرق والعبودية، ولكن همي الكبير هو أن أعرف: أراض أنت عني أم غير راض؟ فسمعت صوتا يقول: "لا تحزني! ففي يوم الحساب يتطلع المقربون إلى  السماء إليك ويحسدونك على ما ستكونين فيه" فلما سمعت هذا الصوت عادت إلى بيت سيدها، وصارت تصوم وتخدم سيدها وتصلي لربها طوال الليل". ويكمل حديثه قائلا:

    "إن رابعة العدوية لم تجد خلاصا أو بالأحرى عزاءً لها إلا في الإيمان والثقة بالله والتعزي بالآخرة، وهي ظاهرة طالما حدثت في النفوس النبيلة ... ونراها في الجيل الأول للمسيحية ... ومن هنا تنصرف هذه النفوس النبيلة إلى طلب الملكوت الأعلى" (ص12) .



4ـ ودليل رابع:عندما اتُّهِم الحسين ابن منصور الحلاج بالكفر، وهو أحد رواد التصوف الإسلامي بالعراق في القرن التاسع الميلادي، [هل تدري ماذا فعلوا به؟] جاء في (الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص 732) أنهم صلبوه، ثم قطعوا رأسه، ثم أحرقوه!! ونسأل لماذا صلبوه؟ نجد الإجابة في أحد أبيات شعره التي عبر بها عن تأثره بالمسيحية إذ قال:

ألا أَبـْلِـغْ أحبـائي بـأنـي           ركبت البحر وانكسر السفينة

على دين الصليب يكون موتي           فلا البطحا أريـد ولا المديـنة

هذه يا عزيزي فكرة مبسطة عن التصوف الروحي في المسيحية والإسلام، والتصوف موجود في كل أديان العالم: الديانة الفارسية، والهندية، واليهودية، وطبعا المسيحية والإسلام، وتوجد في الإسلام مدارس متعددة للتصوف منها: المدارس الحجازية، والعراقية، والشامية، والمصرية، والمغربية، والسودانية، وغيرها ولكل مدرسة روادها. وتتفق هذه المدارس فيما بينها في أمور، وتختلف في أمور أخرى.  وعن هذا يحسن أن تقرأ كتاب "المذاهب الصوفية ومدارسها للإستاذ عبد الحكيم عبد الغني قاسم".



العلاقة بين التصوف وسفر نشيد الأناشيد



   الواقع إن العلاقة وطيدة بين ما وضحته عن التصوف الروحي وسفر نشيد الأناشيد، وسر هذه العلاقة يكمن في أن جميع الاتجاهات الصوفية الروحانية لها قاعدة واحدة وهي الحب الإلهي أو كما يفضلون أن يسموه العشق الإلهي. وإذ لم يسعفهم النثر للتعبير عن التجربة الوجدانية العميقة، فعبروا عن شعورهم الجارف بما يعرف بشعر الغزل المقدس. وهذه هي التهمة الموجهة إلى سفر نشيد الأناشيد، فإذا ما عرف المعترض أساس شعر العشق الإلهي بطل استعجابه.



 فسفر نشيد الأناشيد في الكتاب المقدس هو قصيدة شعر باللغة العبرية ، شعر صوفي روحاني، تماما مثل ما في التصوف الإسلامي من قصائد الشعر الصوفي، أمثال قصائد رابعه العدوية، وابن عربي، وابن الفارض، وذي النون المصري، وغيرهم. 



وقصائد الشعر الصوفي كما قلت تتحدث عن العلاقة الحبيَّة والعشق الإلهي بين الإنسان وبين الله.



 ولا يخفى على القارئ أن الشعر عموما، والشعر الصوفي خصوصا، يتميز بالصور البلاغية، والتعبيرات الرمزية المجازية، أي أنه مملوء بالتشبيهات والاستعارات والكناية والتورية، وهي كلها أساليب أدبية بلاغية راقية، للتعبير عن المحبة الإلهية السامية. ولا تؤخذ كلمات الشعر بالمعنى الحرفي المادي، وإلا ما كان شعراً.

فإذا ماوضعنا هذا الاعتبار في قراءتنا لسفر نشيد الأنشاد، بطل الإدعاء بأنه شعر غزل فاضح، فلا يقول هذا القول سوى متخلف عن ركب الثقافة والمعرفة. 



ولكن هل صحيح أن نشيد الأنشاد رسالة من الملك سليمان موجهة إلى عشيقة له؟

هذا كلام غير صحيح. ولا يقول به إلا إنسان ساذج، لا يعرف معنى العشق. فالعشق تشوق واشتياق، والاشتياق رجاء، والرجاء رغبات بعيدة المنال يسعى الوَلْهان جادا ليحققها، أما الملوك فلا ينطبق عليهم ذلك، فليس شيء بعيد المنال بالنسبة لهم، إذ هم قادرون أن يحققوا كل ما يرغبون، وأن يبلغوا بالقوة إلى كل ما يرجون، وشعارهم: "وما ملكت أيمانكم". فأيمانهم طائلة، بل متطاولة حتى إلى زوجاتِ أبنائهم، فليس لديهم مشكلة، لتُدْخلَهم في دائرة العشق والتلهف والوَلَه. فالواقع  هو أن الملوك لا يعشقون، ولكنهم عندما يشتهون يملكون. ومن هنا جاء تعدد زوجاتهم وسراريهم وما ملكت أيمانُهم. 



وعندما نرى ملكا عاشقا كسليمان، فمن المؤكد أن عشقة ليس موجها إلى إمرأة يستطيع أن ينالها، فلابد أن عشقه موجه إلى محبوب بعيد المنال: إلى الله ذاتِه. فأشواقه البعيدة المنال التي يصبوا إليها، ويسعى متلهفا حتى تتحقق، هي اللقاء الحبي مع من تحبه نفسه. اسمعه يقول في هذا السفر الروحي: "أنا لحبيبي وإليَّ اشتياقه ... اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك، كخاتم على ساعدك، لأن المحبة قوية كالموت، الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية، لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب، مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة، والسيول لا تغمرها، إن أعطى الإنسان كلَّ ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر احتقارا" (نشيد 7: 10، نشيد8: 6،7) .



هذه النغمة العاشقة الولهانه نراها تلون أيضا شعر العشق الإلهي الصوفي بكل وضوح، فاسمع هذه الأبيات لشاعر صوفي مسلم عن شوقه للقاء الله، وهو يقول:

أنت سؤلي وبغيتي وسروري   قد أبى القلبُ أن يَحِبَّ سـواكا

يا حبيبَ القلبِ من لي سواكا    فارحـمَ اليومَ مذنبـا  قد أتاكا

يا مناي وسيدي واعتمـادي   طال شوقي ـ متى يكون لُقاكا

ليس سؤلي من الجِنان  نعيمٌ    غيــرَ أنـي أريـدُهـا لأراكا



هذا هو العشق المقدس للمحبوب بعيدِ المنال، وهذه هي الأشواق المشبوبة المتوقدة لرؤيته.



ويقول في ذلك أيضا الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي: يُحكى عن رابعة العدوية أنها كانت تنوح باستمرار، فسئلت: لماذا تنوحين وأنت لا تشكين ألما؟ فأجابت: وا حسرتاه! الْعلَِّةُ التي أشكوها ليس مما يستطيعُ الطبيبُ علاجَه. إنما دواؤها الوحيد رؤية الله. وما يعينني على احتمال هذه العلة إلا رجائي أن أحقق غايتي هذه في العالم الآخر." (ص76) .



أفبعد هذا يجرؤ أحد أن يقول أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد رسالة من الملك سليمان إلى عشيقة له؟!  حاشا، فسفر نشيد الأناشيد كما قلنا هو قصيدة شعر صوفي روحاني كتبها بالوحي سليمان الحكيم المتيم بالعشق الإلهي، يصف خلجاتِ نفسه في علاقتها بحبيب الروح وخالقِها، وهو رغم جبروته وحكمته وغناه، لكنه يقف عاجزا وفقيرا أمام أشواقه المتعطشة إلى حب الله والتمتع برؤياه. 

ولعلك تتساءل قائلاً أنه إن كان نشيد الأناشيد هو علاقة عشق، فمن هو العاشق ومن هي العشيقة؟ .

إن سفر النشيد يمثل العلاقة الحبية المقدسة بين الله والنفس البشرية المتيمة بعشقه، فهذه العلاقة الحبية هي موضوع الشعر الصوفي عموما، وموضوع سفر نشيد الأناشيد على وجه الخصوص. 



هذه العلاقة الحبية قد وُضِعَت في قالب مجازي بليغ، قالب العلاقة الشرعية التي توحد وتؤلف بين العريس وعروسه. فشُبّهت النفس البشرية بعروس وشبه الله بالعريس. وهذا ما قال يوحنا المعمدان: "من له العروس فهو العريس" (يوحنا 3: 29) وبولس الرسول قال: "خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح" (2كو11: 2). 



وبنفس الصورة البليغة كانت علاقة رابعة العدوية المتصوفة المسلمة بالله، إذ يقول الدكتور بدوي عنها في كتابه [شهيدة العشق الإلهي: رابعة العدوية ص 26] "لقد بدأت رابعة تستشعر الحب لله، وإنه لينمو، وتواكبه مشاعر مختلفة، لعل من بينها، ومن أقواها الشعور بأنها نذرت نفسها لهذا المحب الأسمى" ويواصل حديثه قائلا: "وعما قليل ستعلن خطبتها إليه، ولعل ذلك أن يفضي في النهاية إلى الزواج الروحي بينها وبين الله"  ـ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص26) .



*.​


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*ألا ترى معي أن هذا تعبير غريب وصعب أن يقبله أي إنسان؟

بالتأكيد هو في غاية الصعوبة، وهذا ما دعى الدكتور بدوي أن يعلق قائلا: "هذا نص على أكبر درجة من الخطورة لأنه يتحدث عن وجود فكرة الزواج من الله والاقتران به لدى الصوفيات المسلمات حتى منذ القرن الثاني الهجري أو الثامن الميلادي، وهي الفكرة التي لعبت دورا خطيرا في التصوف المسيحي" ـ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص 27) وتصديقا لكلام الدكتور بدوي نقول أن آباء الكنيسة كانوا يسمون العلاقة الحبية مع الله بالزيجة الروحانية.



هل فطنت الآن لتعرف من هو العاشق ومن هي العشيقة؟ إنها النفس البشرية في عشقها المقدس لله السامي غير المحدود. وهذا ما كتبه الأستاذ مأمون غريب عن رابعة العدوية بهذا الشأن فقال "فإذا مستها هذه الشرارة المقدسة شرارة الإغاثة لتتجه إلى نور الهداية فإذا بها تنقاد نحو هذا النور .. وتغرق فيه .. وتشدو بحبيبها الذي لا يعادله حبيب .. إنه الخالق العظيم .. (كتاب رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي ص5).





العشق الإلهى والإبتداع فى الدين



بعد كل ماسبق إيضاحه قد يقفز إلى ذهنك تساؤل وهو :

ألست معي أن ما يقال عن الحب الإلهي أو العشق الإلهي إنما هو بدعة في الدين؟.



    لا ياعزيزي أنا لست معك في ذلك، وأسوق إليك كلمات رجل مسلم متمسك بدينه هو الأستاذ مأمون غريب في (كتاب رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي ص 19) حيث يقول: "لم يكن الصوفية مبتدعين وهم يريدون من تعبدهم لله أن تشرق عليهم الأنوار الإلهية". ويعود ليؤكد هذه الحقيقة في (نفس الكتاب ص80) بقوله "الحب الإلهي إذن هو غاية الصالحين، وليس بدعة أو اختراع".



واسمع الدكتور علي صافي حسين في كتابه الأدب الصوفي في مصر  221) يقول: "وكان ذو النون المصري أول شاعر صوفي تحدث في شعره عن العشق الإلهي أو المحبة الربانية ... ولم يكن يختلف في شيء ذي بال عما كان عليه شعر الغزل بمعناه العام". (ص221).



وأسوق إليك شعر محمد الكيزاني أحد الصوفيين الكبار، من (كتاب الأدب الصوفي في مصر ص (20) .



ولقد أودعَ الغـرامُ  بقلـبي    زفراتٍ أضحى بها مصـدوعا

وإذا أطنـب العـزول فـقد    عاهدت سمعي ألا أكون سميعا

وحرامٌ علَىَ التلهفِ ألا يريـ    حَ أويحرقَ الحشا والضـلوعا



ومن الشعر الحديث في العشق الإلهي أنشد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قصيدته العصماء التي بعنوان "همسة حب" أقتطف لك بعض أبياتها:

قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجـعك     في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضـعك

ليـس لي  فكـر ولا رأي ولا      شهـوة أخرى سوى  أن أتبـعك

قد نسيت الأهل والأصحاب  بل     قد نسيت النـفس أيضا في هواك

قد نسـيت الكل  في حبـك يا      متـعة القـلب فلا تنـسى فتـاك

في سـماء أنت  حـقا إنـما      كل قلب  عاش في الحب  سـماك

عرشك  الأقدس قلب قد خـلا       من هوى الكل فلا  يحوي سـواك



هذه عينات من قصائد العشق الإلهي. ونشيدُ الأناشيد في الواقع هو الينبوع الذي نهل منه كل هذا الكمِّ من عشاق الحب الإلهي. إنه المشعل الوقاد الذي ألهب مشاعرهم، وأنار دروبهم، وسبى قلوبهم، وأسكر عقولهم، فانطلقت أرواحهم معبرة عن مذاقة الملكوت الحلوة، لتعزف سيمفونية العشق الإلهي الخالدة، والمتجددة على مدى الأزمان.

العشق الإلهي ياعزيزي درجة سامية في العلاقة مع الله، لا ينكرها إلا من لم يتذوقها. وهل يستطيع الأعمى أن ينكر ضياء الشمس لأنه لا يراها ؟؟؟!!! .



لعلي بهذا قد أجبت تساؤلك يا عزيزي القارئ عن هوية العاشق والعشيقة في سفر نشيد الأناشيد، السفر المعبر عن الحب الإلهي الخاص لوجه الله، الذي ينبغي أن يكون ركيزة العبادة لله، فالعبادة في مفهومها هي أسمى درجات الحب كما نقول في لغتنا أن فلان يحب فلانا لدرجة العبادة، أي أنه لا يستطيع مفارقته.



والواقع أن المشكلة الأساسية في قصور الإنسان عن إدراك أبعاد العلاقة مع الله تكمن في أن الدين أصبح عند العامة هو مجرد فروض وواجبات، دون علاقة حبية بين القلب وبين الله. فكتابنا المقدس يقول: "الله محبة" و "نحن نحبه (نحب الله) لأنه هو أحبنا أولا" (1يو4: 8،19) .



هل تريد يا عزيزي أن تراجع علاقتك بالله هل هي مجرد عبادة الفرض وعلى رأي المثل: يعمل الفرض وينقب الأرض"؟ أم تريد أن تكون علاقة حبية من الآن مع الله. قل له يارب علمني أن أحبك، واسكب حبك في قلبي.

والواقع أنني أعرف كثيرين من أحبائنا المسلمين يعجبون بفكرة المسيحية في الحب الإلهي، وأعلم أيضا أن كثيرين لهم موقف من الإسلام، ويعلنون عدم اقتناعهم به، وفي نفس الوقت يخشون الانضمام إلى المسيحية، حتى لا يتعرضوا للعذاب أو السجن أو حتى القتل، ولهذا يكتفون بإعلان إلحادهم أهون لهم من انضمامهم للمسيحية.



وأحب أن أؤكد أنني لا أدعو أحباءنا المسلمين المستنيرين والمعترضين على الإسلام، إلى ترك الإسلام، ولا أن يلجأوا إلى الاحتماء بالإلحاد، بل أدعوهم أن يظلوا في موقعهم، وبأسمائهم كما هي: محمد ومحمدين، وحسن وحسين. وأن يتجهوا بقلوبهم إتجاها روحيا حبيا في علاقتهم مع الله، تماما مثلما فعل الصوفيون المسلمون أمثال: رابعة العدوية، ومحيي الدين ابن عربي، وابن الفارض، وغيرهم. 



وبالمناسبة أقول أن الصوفية المسلمة مع إتجاهها الروحي، تسمح بالزواج، فلا تظن أنك بالاتجاه الروحي إلى الله يلزم أن تكون راهبا أو متبتلا! فلا تعارض بين حب الله وممارسة جوانب الحياة المختلفة. ومن خلال الاتجاه الروحي والعلاقة الحبية مع الله سيعلن الرب لكل واحد الطريق السليم الكامل، لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول: "المقوم طريقه أريه خلاص الرب" (مز50: 23). فقط كن طائعا لله واقرأ من بين ما تقرأ الكتاب المقدس، لتعرف الطريق الحقيقي، وتدخل الحياة المرضية والمقبولة لدى الله




أوصـاف الجسـم



 نواصل بحثنا عن سفر نشيد الأناشيد والرد على الاعتراضات بخصوصه. 



وقد ناقشنا في الباب الأول موضوع سفر نشيد الأناشيد والشعر الصوفي الروحي. 

وفى هذا الباب نتكلم عن الاعتراضات على ألفاظ سفر نشيد الأناشيد .

يتساءل الكثيرون :

 هل من المعقول أن يَذكُر وحيٌ من الله، أوصاف أعضاء جسد المرأة: كالثديين والفخاذ، كما جاء في نشيد الأناشيد؟ .



والواقع أنى أوجه تساؤلى أنا أيضاً إلى أصحاب هذا السؤال: هل ذُكرت هذه الأوصاف بطريقة مبتذلة؟ أم أنها ذكرت في قالب من الأدب الراقي، تماما كما تُذكر في كتب الطب بطريقة علمية، وكتب الشعر بطريقة بلاغية. فكلنا يعلم، كما وضحنا في الباب السابق، أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد هو شعر صوفي روحاني، مملوء بالصور البلاغية الرمزية من تشبيهات واستعارات وكنايات، فألفاظه لا تؤخذ بالمعنى الحرفي، بل كما تقول لغة البيان: لا تؤخذ بلازم معناها، وإنما لها معان أخرى تشير إليها، كما سنرى. 

وقبل أن أتكلم عن تفسير ألفاظ سفر نشيد الأناشيد التي غلق فهمها على الغلفاء وغير المختونين بقلوبهم، على رأي القديس استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة (أع7: 51) أجد لزاما عليَّ أن أوضح أمرا هاما أساسيا قد أشار إليه القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح (2: 11ـ15) قال: "مَنْ مِنَ الناس يعرف أمور الانسان، إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه، هكذا أيضا أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله، ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم، بل الروح الذي من الله، لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله، التي نتكلم بها أيضا لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس، قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات، ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة، ولا يقدر أن يعرفه، لأنه إنما يحكم فيه روحيا. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يحكم فيه من أحد" (1كو2: 11ـ15).

*.​


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*فلكي نفهم تعبيرات سفر نشيد الأناشيد، يجب مقارنتها بآيات أخرى من الكتاب المقدس، لتوضيح معانيها "قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات". والواقع أن صفات العروس قد وردت في الاصحاحين (الرابع  والسابع) من سفر نشيد الأناشيد. وإليك المعاني الروحية التي تشير إليها هذه الألفاظ من واقع مقارنتها بآيات الكتاب المقدس الأخرى:

1ـ الرأس: تشير إلى الحكمة كما ذُكر في (أمثال4: 7و9)  "الحكمة هي الرأس فاقتن الحكمة ... تعطي رأسك إكليل نعمة، تاج جمال تمنحك" .

2ـ الشَّعر: يرمز إلى العناية الإلهية بالإنسان: فقد قيل في (متى10: 30) "وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة" .

3ـ العينان: ترمزان إلى البصيرة الروحية، كما وضح معلمنا يوحنا في رسالته الأولى (إصحاح5: 20) "ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق" .

4ـ الخدُّ تحت النقاب: [أي تحت الحجاب أو البرقع] يرمز إلى إمتياز البهاء (خروج34: 29) "وكان لما نزل موسى من جبل سيناء .. لم يعلم أن جلد وجهه صار يلمع في كلامه معه .. فإذا رأى بنو اسرائيل وجه موسى أن جلده يلمع كان موسى يرد البرقع على وجهه" .

5ـ الفم: يرمز إلى الحديث بما يرضي الله. (مزمور19: 14) "لتكن أقوال فمي وفكر قلبي مرضية أمامك" .

6ـ الشفتان: ترمزان إلى التسبيح والاعتراف باسم الرب (عبرانيين13: 15) "ولنقدم به في كل حين ذبيحة التسبيح أي ثمر شفاه معترفة باسمه" .

7ـ الأسنان: ترمز إلى هضم كلمة الله (أرميا15: 16) "وُجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي ..." .

8ـ العنق: يرمز إلى قوة الإيمان ففي (أيوب41: 22) "في عنقه تبيت القوة ..." ولهذا وصف عنق العروس ببرج الأسلحة والمجان (نشيد الأناشيد4: 4) .

9ـ الثديان: يرمزان إلى التغذية الروحية من العهد القديم، والعهد الجديد، وهما ثديا الأم الروحية الكنيسة عروس المسيح، ففي سفر أشعياء يقول: (أشعياء66: 11) "لكي ترضعوا من ثدي تعزياتها" .

والواقع إني لأتعجب من اعتراض الأخوة المسلمين قائلين هل ذِكْر ثديي المرأة يليق بكتاب من عند الله؟؟؟؟؟ عجبا! أفلا يطبقون هذا القول على القرآن ذاته؟ ألا يعلمون أن القرآن قد ذكر هذا اللفظَ بعينه في وصف حوريات الجنة، في (سورة النبأ 78: 31ـ33) إذ يقول: "إن للمتقين مفازا [أي جنة] حدايق وأعنابا [أي بها أشجار وكروم] وكَواعِبَ أترابا [كواعب: أي نهود أو أثداء جمع نهد أو ثدي، كما جاء في (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الثاني ص 790) وأترابا: بمعنى أن الحوريات مستويات السن [تفسير الإمام النسفي الجزء 4 ص 479]، أي لا توجد واحدة كبيرة السن مثل خديجة، وأخرى صغيرة السن مثل عائشة]" والقرآن لا يقصد المعنى المجازي الروحي بل المعنى الحرفي المادي للحوريات والخمر والولدان. في حين أن نشيد الأناشيد لا يقصد المعنى الحرفي بل المعنى الرمزي الروحي.

ألا يخجل المعترضون من قرآنهم، ويكفون عن اتهام الكتاب المقدس باطلا.

10ـ البطن: ترمز إلى الحياة الباطنية أي الانسان الباطن أو الداخلي كما يقول بولس الرسول في: (أفسس3: 16) "لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطن" .

11ـ السرة: ترمز إلى الفطامة الروحية: فقطع الحبل السري بعد الولادة يعطي للمولود حياة، تعتمد على ما يحصله بالفم، وليس عن طريق الحبل السري، وينبغي مقارنة ذلك بما قيل عن المولودة اللقيطة في (سفر حزقيال إصحاح 16: 4)  "أما ميلادك يوم ولدت فلم تقطع سرتك ولم تغسلي بالماء للتنظف ..." بل تركت للموت.





12ـ دوائر الفخذين: (أي مفاصل الساقين):

The joints of your limbs are like jeweled chains, the work of a master hand.

والمفاصل في جسم الإنسان هي الروابط التي تربط أعضاء الجسم بعضها ببعض، وهي ترمز إلى الروابط القوية بين أعضاء جماعة المؤمنين كجسد واحد. وهذا ما وضحه بولس الرسول عن دور المفاصل في تركيب الجسد، إذ قال "ننمو في كل شيء نحو المسيح الذي هو الرأس، فبه يتماسك الجسد كله ويلتحم بفضل جميع المفاصل التي تقوم بحاجته، حتى إذا قام كل جزء بعمله الخاص به، نما الجسد كله، وتكامل بنيانه بالمحبة" (أفسس4: 15و16) .

وقد جاءنا سؤال من أخت مسئولة فى إحدى غرف الحوارات بالإنترنت وقد خَجَلَت كما تدَّعي من أن تقوله، فأرسلته بالـ E-Mail إلى أحد الإخوة ليقرأه عوضاً عنها، وكان السؤال بخصوص الآية من سفر نشيد الأناشيد التي ذُكِر فيها دوائر (أي مفاصل) الفخذين (أي الساقين)، وتعجبت في الحقيقة من خجلها، فقد أخَذَتْ الكلامَ بمعناه الحرفي، ولم ترتق إلى المستوى الروحي والرمزي لكلمات الوحي الإلهي. وتعجبت بالأكثر أنها لا تجد خجلا من قراءة ونطق هذا اللفظ بعينه: فخذ عائشة الذي كان النبي محمد يضع رأسه عليه كما ذكر في (الحديث رقم 5250 من صحيح البخاري الجزء الثالث ص 270 طبعة دار البيان العربي) الذي يقول بالحرف: "حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف ... عن عائشة أنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضع رأسه على فخذي!!!!! .

وما هو رأي هذه الأخت في حديث الإمام أبو محمد ابن عبد الملك ابن هشام في كتابه (السيرة النبوية الجزء الأول ص 230 طباعة دار المعرفة سنة 2001م) إذ يقول بالحرف: "قال رسول الله (صلعم): يا خديجة، هذا جبريل قد جاءني. قالت: قم يا ابن عمِّ فاجلس على فخذي اليسرى. فقام رسول الله وجلس على فخذها. قالت: هل تراه؟ قال نعم. قالت: تحول واجلس على فخذي اليمنى، فتحول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجلس على فخذها اليمنى. فقالت: هل تراه؟ قال: نعم. قالت: تحول واجلس في حجري (أي بين فخذيَّ) فتحول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجلس في حجرها [أي بين فخذيها] فقالت: هل تراه؟ قال: نعم. فتحسرت [أي كشفت عن وجهها] وألقت خِمَارَها [أي ما يستر وجهها] ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس في حجرها [أي بين فخذيها] ثم قالت له: هل تراه؟ قال: لا. فقالت يا ابن عمِّ اثْبَتْ وأبْشِرْ فوالله إنه لملكٌ وما هذا بشيطان!!!!" .

ألا توجد علاقة بين هذه القصة وبين ما قالته عائشة: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضع رأسه على فخذيَّ ويقرأ القرآن وأنا حائض!!!!! (البخاري باب الحيض 2) .

وبصرف النظر عن بحث علاقة فخذَيِّ خديجة بإثبات أن الذي ظهر لمحمد هو ملاك وليس شيطانا [فهذه قضية أخرى] ولكني أقول للأخت التى أثارت هذا السؤال ألم تخجلي من هذه الفخاذ: فخاذ خديجة وعائشة رضوان الله عليهما، أكانت أفخاذُهما مقدسة، في حين أن الصورة البلاغية لدوائر فخذ أو مفاصل ساقي عروس النشيد، عمل من رجس الشيطان الرجيم؟؟؟ .

13ـ الرجلين: ترمزان إلى السعي للخدمة ببشارة السلام كقول الرسول بولس في (رسالة أفسس6: 15) "حاذين أرجلكم باستعداد إنجيل السلام" .

هذه هي معاني ومدلولات أجزاء الجسم التي يقول المغرضون أنها ألفاظ هابطة. فقد اتضح لنا سمو الإشارة وبلاغة التعبير للمعاني السامية التي تعبر عن ترابط جسد الكنيسة المقدسة كعروس روحية للمسيح​.*


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*تعبيرات يُقال عنها لاتليق بكتاب من الله



لعلك ياقارئى العزيز قد تبينت المعانى الروحية لأوصاف الجسم التى وردت فى سفر نشيد الأناشيد كما وضحنا فى الفصل السابق، ولكن ماذا عن التعبيرات التى وردت فى سفر النشيد وتبدو كما لو كانت تعبيرات غير لائقة بكتاب من عند الله ؟.

1) لعل التعبيرات التي تثير تساؤلاتك، هي عبارات الحب والغرام والعشق، التي يذخر بها سفر النشيد،

ولقد وضحنا فى الباب الأول، أن هذه العبارات ليست من باب الغزل الفاضح كما يتوهم المدعون، ولكنها عبارات الحب والعشق المقدس، تماما مثل العبارات التي يذخر بها الشعر الصوفي الإسلامي، وعلاوة على الأمثلة التي ذكرتها فى الباب الأول أضيف أيضا بعضا آخر:

أ ) من شعر محمد الكيزاني أحد الصوفيين الكبار، من (كتاب الأدب الصوفي في مصر للدكتور علي صافي حسين ص (20) قال:

ولقد أودعَ الغـرامُ  بقلـبي    زفراتٍ أضحى بها مصـدوعا

وإذا أطنـب العَـزول فـقد    عاهدتُ سمعي ألا أكون سميعا

وحرامٌ علَىَ التلهفِ ألا يريـ    حَ أويحرقَ الحشا والضـلوعا

ب ) ومن كتاب "رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي" للأستاذ (مأمون غريب) (ص 8و52) يقول عن رابعة: يكفيها أنها بهذا الحب كونت مدرسة في التصوف الإسلامي، سار على نهجه بعد ذلك كبار رجال الصوفية .. وهي مدرسة الحب الإلهي]. ولهذا أنشدت قائلة: 

إني جعلتك في الفؤاد  محدِّثي  وأَبَحْتُ جسمي من أراد جلوسي

فالجسمُ مني للجليسِ مؤانسي  وحبيبُ قلبي في الفـؤاد أنيسي



جـ ) وفي نفس الكتاب (ص 47) ترنم محي الدين ابن عربي قائلا:

أدين بدين الحب أَنَّى توجهَتْ   ركائبُه فالحب ديني وإيماني



د ) وفي نفس الكتاب (ص 47) أنشد عمر ابن الفارض أيضا قائلا:

ومن مذهبي في الحب مالي مذهبُ             وإن مِلْتُ يوما عنه فارقتُ  مِلَّتي

وإن خطَرَت لي في سـواك إرادةٌ              على خاطري سهوا قضيتَ بردَّتي



هذه بعض عبارات الحب والغرام في الشعر الصوفي الإسلامي أفتعتبر مثل هذه التعبيرات عيباً إن وُجدت في سفر نشيد الأناشيد؟؟.





2) أيضاً في سفر نشيد الأنشاد تقول العروس إني مريضة حبا. فهل هذا يليق؟ .

نعم هذا يليق في الشعر الصوفي، حتى الإسلامي منه فهيا بنا نستعرض بعضاً منه:

أ ) ما قاله الحلاج:

حـبي لمولاي أضـناني وأسقمـني            فكيف أشكو إلى مولايَ مولائي؟!

يا ويح روحي من روحي، فوا أسفي            علـيَّ مني، فإني أصل بلـوائي



ب ) وهذا ما قاله محمد الكيزاني:

 (كتاب الأدب الصوفي في مصر للدكتور علي صافي حسين  (ص 214و216) :

اصـرفـوا عـني طبيـبي            ودعـونـي وحبـيـبي

عـللـوا قـلـبي بذكـراه            فـقـد  زاد لـهـيـبي

طـاب هتـكي فـي هـواه            بـيـن واش ورقـيـب

لا أبـالي  بمـوات الـنفـ            س   مـادام  نـصيـبي

جـســدي  راض بـقـ             سـمي وجفوني بنحيـبي



جـ ) واسمع ما ذُكر عن رابعة العدوية التي أنشدت قائلة:

يا مؤنسَ الأبرارِ في خلواتِهم         يا خـيرَ من حلت بـه النُّـزَّالُ ]المحبين[

من ذاق حبك ما يزال متيما           فَرَحُ الفـؤادِ، متيـماً،  بَلْبَـالُ [مهموم]

من ذاق حبَّك لا يُرى متبسما         من طول حزن في الحشا إشعال



وتعليقاً على هذه الأبيات قال الدكتور بدوي في كتابه عن رابعة: "يحكى أن رابعة كانت تنوح باستمرار، فسُئلت: لماذا تنوحين وأنت لا تشكين ألما؟ فأجابت: وا حسرتاه! الْعلَِّةُ التي أشكوها ليس مما يستطيع الطبيب علاجه. إنما دواؤها الوحيد رؤية الله. وما يعينني على احتمال هذه العلة إلا رجائي أن أحقق غايتي هذه في العالم الآخر." (ص76) .

ويعلق الدكتور بدوي على ذلك قائلا: "ما أبدع العبارة في وصف ما تشكوه! لقد ألحت عليها الرغبة في الرؤي، حتى استحالت مرضا، مرضا تتألم له، لأن الحب قد صار من القوة والنفوذ بحيث صارت له آثار توغل في أعماق الروح فتصيبها بالعلة، هنا [المرض حتى الموت] من شدة الألم العالي" (ص76) .

 ألا يشبه هذا ما قيل في سفر نشيد الأناشيد "إني مريضة حبا" (نش2: 5) .

لعل في هذا إجابة شافية لتساؤلك عن المرض حبا الذي ورد في نشيد الأناشيد.





3 ) في سفر النشيد تتغنى عشيقة سليمان بالخمر، أهذا يليق أيضا بكتاب من عند الله؟

أعود وأقول أن هذا السفر ليس بين سليمان وعشيقته، وإنما هو العشق الروحي كما في التصوف الإسلامي. أما عن التغني بالخمر، فذلك يرمز إلى خمر محبة الله التي يسكر بها العاشق الولهان بالحب الإلهي. وقد ورد الكثير من هذه التعبيرات في شعر التصوف الإسلامي، وإليك بعض الأمثلة:

أ ) من كتاب شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية للدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي(في ص 173) يتحدث عن سكرها من كأس خمر الحب الإلهي: إذ تقول:

كأسي وخمري والنديم: ثلاثة   وأنا المشوقة في المحبة: رابعه

كأس المسرة والنعيم، يديرها   ساقي المُدام على المدى متتابعة

فإذا نُظِـرْتُ فلا أُرى إلا لـه   وإذا حَضَرْتُ فلا أُرَى  إلا مـعه

يا عاذلي! إني أحـب جمالـه  تالله ما أُذُنـي لعَـذَلِك سامـعه

كم بِتُّ من حُرَقي وفرط تعلقي  أُجْري عيونا من عيوني الدامعه

لا عَبْرَتي تُرْقا، ولا  وصلي له  يبقى ولا عيني القريحة هاجـعه



ب ) وفي كتاب "رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي" للأستاذ (مأمون غريب) (ص 52  يقول: إن رابعة العدوية كانت تريد أن تشرب وتشرب من هذه الكأس الربانية، هذه الكأس التي يصعب وصفها، بل إن عمر بن الفارض كان وصفه رغم ما فيه من رقة المشاعر، يبدو غامضا، تشعر ما فيه من جمال وجلال دون أن تفهمه فهما حرفيا، إنك تستشعرعمق هذا الحب لله، وإن صعب شرحه. (ويكمل الأستاذ غريب كلامه قائلا يقول ابن الفارض واصفا النشوة، أو هذه الخمرة الإلهية: (ص52)

يقولون لي صفها فأنت بوصفها خبير،         أجـل عنـدي بأوصـافها علـمُ

صفاءٌ ولا ماءُ، ولطفٌ ولا هوى          ونورٌ ولا نارُ، وروحٌ ولا جسـمُ

تَقَـدَّمَ كـلَّ الكائنـاتِ حديثُـها            قديما،        ولا شـكلٌ هنــاك ولا رســـمُ

وهامت بها روحي بحيث تمازجا       اتحـاداً، ولا جـرمٌ تخللـه جـرمُ

ولا قبلها قبـل، ولا بعدها بعـد         قبليـة الأبعـاد، فهي لها  ختـمُ

هكذا بدا التغني بالخمر في الشعر الصوفي الإسلامي، إذن فلا غضاضة من التغني بها في سفر نشيد الأناشيد بالمعنى الرمزي الروحي الدال على النشوة بخمر محبته.



4) قد يعترض البعض قائلين أن الأمور الخاصة بالعشق وبأعضاء الجسم هي أمور مخجلة، ولاتطيق الأذن أن تسمعها .



ومثل هؤلاء المعترضين أسألهم : إن كنتم تقولون على هذه العبارات المقدسة أنها مخجلة فما رأيكم في هذه العبارات الإسلامية؟:

أ ) ما جاء بسورة (النور24: 31) تقول: "وقل للمؤمنات يغْضُضْنَ من أبصارهن، ويحفظن  فروجهن" ما معنى هذه الكلمة؟ [الواقع أنها تعتبر كلمة قبيحة، ولا يوجد نظير لها في سفر نشيد الأناشيد، ولا في الكتاب المقدس على الإطلاق] .

ب ) ثم ما جاء بالحديث: ( صحيح البخاري حديث رقم 5265 الجزء الثالث ص 272) "عن عائشة، قالت طلق رجل امرأته فتزوجت زوجاً غيره فطلقها، وكانت معه مِثلُ الهدبة [كلمة قبيحة] فلم تصل منه إلى شيء تريده، فلم يلبث أن طلقها. فأتت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يارسول الله إن زوجي طلقني، وإني تزوجت زوجا غيره، فدخل بي، ولم يكن معي إلا مثل الهدبة [نفس الكلمة القبيحة] فلم يقْرُبْني إلا هَنَةً واحدة [تعبير قبيح]، لم يصل مني إلى شيء، فأَحِلُّ لزوجي الأول؟ فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تحِلَّين لزوجكِ الأول حتى يذوق الآخر عُسَيْلَتَكِ وتذوقي عُسَيْلَتَهُ" [كلمات قبيحة جداً]. وفسَّر صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بقوله: "لا تحلي له حتى تنكحي زوجا غيره" [منتهى قلة أدب] (صحيح البخاري حديث رقم 5265 الجزء الثالث ص 272) .

الواقع أنني لا أستطيع أن أشرح معاني هذه الكلمات حفظا للحياء، وخشية إيذاء السامعين والسامعات، وخاصة صغار السن والصغيرات، الذين واللائي يقرأون ويتابعون هذه الكلمات . أليست هذه أحاديث مخجلة حقاً يا عزيزي السائل.

جـ ) ثم ما جاء في البخاري باب الحيض 4 عن عائشة قالت: "كنت أغتسل أنا والنبي من إناء واحد، وكلانا جُنُبٌ [كلمة قبيحة لا أستطيع أن أنطق بمعناها، فانظرها بالقاموس] وتكمل حديثها قائلة: "وكان يأمرني فأتَّزر فيباشرني وأنا حائض [عبارة قبيحة جدا]. وكان هكذا يفعل بزوجاته الحائضات" [كلام قبيح تفيح منه رائحة العفونة]!!!!! .

د )  وحديث آخر لعائشة في البخاري باب الحيض أيضا رقم 5 تقول فيه: "أيكم يملك إرْبَه كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يملك إرْبَه" [معنى هذه الكلمة قمة القباحة، ابحث عنها في القاموس] .

أفبعد هذا تقولون أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد يحوي كلاما مبتذلا!! أين كلام نشيد الأناشيد من هذه الألفاظ التي لا تطيق الأذن أن تسمعها؟؟ والتي يخجل الإنسان المؤدب أن يتلفظ بها، ولولا أنني أردُّ على سخافاتهم ما سمحت لنفسي أن أقتبسها، فسامحوني، ولابد أن أقدم توبة واعتراف عن هذا الذنب حتى يغفر الله لي ما تقدم من ذنبي وما تأخر.

أخي القارئ أرجو أن تراجع مسلماتك وتفحص كل شيء لتتمسك بالحسن. وليتك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس فهو أقدس ما كتب، إنه رسالة من الله شخصية لك، لعله ينير لك الطريق إلى قلبه المحب المستعد أن يقبلك إذا لجأت إليه، فهو الذي قال "تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (متى11: 28).​ *


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*الجنــة فى القرآن والأحاديث والتفسير



وصلنى سؤال من أحد الإخوة يقول فيه :

دخلت غرفة للحوار على الإنترنت لإخوتنا المسلمين وسمعتهم يستهزئون على ألفاظ سفر نشيد الأناشيد رغم الإيضاحات التى قُدمت قبلاً، وكانوا يقرأون أيضا أوصاف المرأة: الثديين والفخذين .. فما رأيك؟ .

وللإجابة على هذا السؤال أقول :

الواقع أننا لا نستطيع أن نكمم الأفواه، فكل إنسان حر يقول ما يشاء. ولو أني أتمنى أن يكون كل متكلم عادل ونزيه وباحث عن الحقيقة فقط. وإن كان هؤلاء لا زالوا يستهزئون بألفاظ النشيد رغم سموها، فماذا يقولون بخصوص الألفاظ التي وردت بالقرآن والأحاديث  والتفاسير عن أهل الجنة؟ وأسوق إليك بعضا مما قيل عن حور العين والخمر والولدان المخلدين، والفاكهة ولحم الطير!!! وقبل تفصيل ذلك اسمحوا لي أن أقرأ بعض الآيات القرآنية التي تتكلم عن الجنة وما فيها:

1ـ سورة الدخان (44: 51ـ55) "إن المتقين في مقام أمين. في جنات وعيون. يلبسون من سندس [ابن كثير: رفيع الحرير كالقمصان ونحوها] وإستبرق [ابن كثير: وهو ما فيه بريق ولمعان، وذلك كالريش وما يلبس على أعالي القماش {ما يقابل: الفورير}] متقابلين. كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عينٍ  يدعون فيها [يطلبون] بكل فاكهة آمنين" . 

2ـ سورة الطور (52: 17ـ24) "إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم. فاكهين  بما آتاهم ربهم ووقاهم ربهم عذاب الجحيم. كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعلمون. متكئين على سرر مصفوفة، وزوجناهم بحور العين. .. وأمددناهم بفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون. لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم. ويطوف عليهم غلمان لهم [النسفي: أي مملوكون لهم] كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون" .

3ـ سورة الرحمن (55: 46ـ76) "ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان [النسفي: جنة الإنس وجنة الجن. ابن كثير: هذه الآية من أدل الأدلة على أن الجن يدخلون الجنة" (ابن كثير ص 421). فبأي آلاء [أي النعم] ربكما تكذبان .. ذواتا أفنان .. فيهما عينان تجريان... متكئين على فرش بطائنها من استبرق [حرير ثقيل مزين بالذهب] وَجَنَى [ثمر] الجنتين دان ... ومن دونهما جنتان مدْهامَّتان [اسودتا من الخضرة] .. فيهما عينان نضاختان .. فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان .. فيهن خيِّرات حسان، فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان؟؟؟" .

4ـ سورة الواقعة (56: 11ـ38) "إذا وقعت الواقعة [أي إذا حدثت القيامة] .. وكنتم أزواجا ثلاثة، فأصحاب الميمنة ... وأصحاب المشأمة ... والسابقون السابقون، أولئك المقربون في جنات النعيم .. على سرر موضونة [أي منسوجة بالذهب واللؤلؤ] متكئين عليها متقابلين. يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون بأكواب وأباريق وكأس من معين. لا يصدعون عنها ولا يُنزِفون [تذهب عقولهم]. وفاكهة مما يتخيرون. ولحم طير مما يشتهون. وحور العين. كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون. جزاء بما كانوا يعملون. لايسمعون فيها لغوا، ولا تأثيما إلا سلاما سلاما. وأصحاب اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين. في سدر مخضود [لا شوك فيه]. وطلح [نوع من الشجر] منضود[كثير الثمر] . وظل ممدود. وماء مسكوب. وفاكهةٍ كثيرة. لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة. وفرش مرفوعة. وإنا أنشأناهن إنشاء. فجعلناهن أبكارا. عُرَبًا [متحببات إلى أزواجهن] أَتْرَابا [متساويات في السن] لأصحاب اليمين" .

5ـ سورة الإنسان (76: 12ـ22) "وجزاهم بما صبروا جنة وحريرا. متكئين فيها على الأرائك، لايرون فيها شمسا ولا زمهريرا. ودانية عليهم ظلها، وذُللت قطوفها تذليلا. ويطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة وأكواب كانت قواريرا. قوارير من فضة قدَّروها تقديرا. ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مِزاجها زنجبيلا. عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا. ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون إذا رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا"​ .*


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*حور العـين وعملهم فى الجنـة



   الواقع أني أعرض ما قرأته عن حور العين، وأتمنى من الأحباء المسلمين أن يوضحوا لنا بأكثر تفصيل، إن وجدوا فيما أقول تقصيراً.



أولا: آيات القرآن عن حور العين:

1ـ سورة الدخان (44: 51ـ55) وسورة الطور (52: 17ـ24) "وزوجناهم بحور عينٍ".

2ـ  سورة الرحمن (55: 69ـ73) "فيهن خيِّراتٌ حسان .. حور مقصورات في الخيام .. لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان" .

3ـ سورة الواقعة (56: 11ـ38) " وحور عين. كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون. جزاء بما كانوا يعملون .. وإنا أنشأناهن إنشاء. فجعلناهن أبكارا [النسفي: كلما أتاهن أزواجهن وجدوهن أبكارا]. عُرُبًا [ابن كثير: متدللات بالحلاوة والظرافة والملاحة] أَتْرَابا [النسفي: مستويات في السن 33 سنة] . 



ثانيا: حور العين في التفاسير:

1ـ حور العين: فسرها النسفي: شدة سواد العين وشدة بياضها. وابن كثير: أنهن الزوجات الحسان] .

2ـ وبخصوص عمل الحور العين فيقول الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 202) [حور العين ثابت في الأثر وبنص القرآن أنهن للاستمتاع الجنسي. ويضيف قائلا: كل المحرمات في هذه الأرض تسقط في الآخرة فقد وعدنا بالخمر .. وحور العين بلا عدد].

3ـ وعن الآية: "فيهن قاصرات الطرف" قال ابن كثير: تغضضن الطرف عن غير أزواجهن، فلا يَرَيْن شيئا في الجنة أحسن من أزواجهن، وقد ورد أن الواحدة تقول لزوجها: والله ما أرى في الجنة شيئا أحسن منك، ولا في الجنة شيء أحب إليَّ منك، فالحمد لله الذي جعلك لي وجعلني لك] .

4ـ وفي شرح لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان (يذكر ابن كثير ج3 ص424): [أي أبكار، لم يطأهن أحد قبل أزواجهن من الإنس والجن، وهذه أيضا من الأدلة على دخول مؤمني الجن الجنة.

5ـ قال الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 32)  إن قضاء الوطر ونيل اللذة والتمتع بها، هذه وحدها هي الفائدة التي في الجنة ... تحديد اللذة في حد ذاته وجعلها هي الأصل وهي المنتهى. ففي الجنة تنعدم الأهداف الأخرى ... ولا يبقى إلا اللذة للذة..

6ـ تعليقا على ما جاء في سورة الطور (52: 17ـ24) "إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم. فاكهين" يقول الإمام النسفي: متلذذين. ويقول ابن كثير: أي يتفكهون بما أتاهم الله من أصناف الملاذ .



ثالثا: حور العين في الأحاديث:

1ـ ذكر ابن كثير: روى ابن أبي حاتم عن أنَس رضي الله عنه ورفَّعه، قال: لو أن حوراء بَزَقَتْ "بصقت" في بحر لُجِّيِّ، لعَذُبَ ذاك الماء لعذوبة ريقها {يالعجبى على هذا الكلام!!!!! يقولون سفر نشيد الأناشيد غزل فاضح، فماذا تكون هذه الكلمات إذن ؟؟!!!}] .

2ـ (يذكر صحيح البخاري ج4: ص141 حديث رقم 6568) قال رسول الله (صلعم): "لو أن امرأة من نساء أهل الجنة اطَّلعت إلى الأرض لأضاءت ما بينهما، ولملأت ما بينهما ريحا، ولَخُمارُها [غطاء رأسها] خير من الدنيا وما فيها" .

3ـ وقال عطاء ابن يسار: أخبرني أبو الدرداء أن رسول الله (صلعم) قرأ يوما هذه الآية: "ومن خاف مقام ربه جنتان". فقلت: وإن زنى وإن قتل؟ فقال: "ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان". فقلت وإن زنى وإن قتل؟ فقال: "ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان". فقلت: وإن زنى وإن قتل؟ فقال: "وإن . رغم أنف أبي الدرداء" (تفسير ابن كثير المجلد الثالث دار القلم ومكتبة جدة ص 421) .

4ـ سئل ضمرة ابن حبيب هل يدخل الجن الجنة؟ قال: نعم، وينكحون، للجن جنيات، وللإنس إنسيات] (ابن كثير ج3: ص423) .

5ـ كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان (يذكر ابن كثير ج3 ص424): [في صفاء الياقوت وبياض المرجان، عن عبد الله ابن مسعود (والإمام أحمد عن أبي هريرة) عن النبي (صلعم) قال: "إن المرأة من نساء الجنة، ليُرى بياض ساقها من وراء سبعين حلَّة من حرير، حتى يرى مخها .

ونحن نتساءل: ماذا عن بقية أعضائها ؟؟؟!!! الأمر طبعا متروك لخيال الولهان!!! .

ماهذا الكلام الفاضح ؟؟؟؟!! هل جنة هذه أم إ ستربتيس Striptease؟؟؟ ويقولون سفر نشيد الأناشيد غزل فاضح، فماذا تكون هذه الكلمات ؟؟!!!}}"] .

6ـ  (يذكر ابن كثير في تفسيره ج3 ص425) [قال عبد الله ابن وهب، عن أبي سعيد، عن النبي ( صلعم ) قال: "أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة، له ثمانون ألف خادم، واثنتان وسبعون زوجة، وتنصب له قبة من لؤلؤ وزبرجد وياقوت كما بين الجابية وصنعاء"] .

7ـ والواقع أن النبي كان مشغولا بالجنة في صحوه وفي منامه، ففي صحيح البخاري حديث 3242 (دار البيان العربي ونشر المكتبة التوفيقية) "عن أبي هريرة قال بينا نحن عند رسول الله ( صلعم ) قال: "بينا أنا نائم رأيتني في الجنة فإذا امرأة تتوضأ إلى جانب قصر، فقلت لمن هذا القصر؟ فقالوا: لعمر ابن الخطاب، فذكرت غيرته، فوليت مدبراً!!!!" فبكى عمر وقال: أعليك أغار يا رسول الله؟؟؟؟؟ فما معنى ذلك؟؟؟ هل يكون ذلك حتى فى الأحلام ؟؟؟!!! .

8ـ وهكذا مثل النبي انشغل الناس بالجنة وما فيها، هذا ما وضحه الإمام أبي الحسن محمد بن أحمد الملطي قائلا: يوجد قوم [هنا على الأرض] يعاينون الجنان [في خيالهم] ويجامعون الحور العين .. يتمتعون بمجامعة الحور العين ومفاكهة الأبكار على الأرائك متكئين، ويسعى إليهم الولدان المخلدون ... (الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي، كتاب رابعة العدوية ص 170و171) .

9ـ هذا ما رفضته رابعة العدوية شهيدة العشق الإلهي عن أهل الجنة إذ أنها كانت متأثرة بالفكر المسيحي وروحانية المسيحية. وإليك ما كتبه عنها الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتابه (رابعة العدوية ص 138) قائلا: [سَمِعَت قارئا يقرأ (سورة التوبة 119) "إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون" فقالت (في تعجب): مســـاكين أهل الجنة، في شغل هُمْ وأزواجهم!] تقصد كيف ينشغلون عن الله؟؟ .

10ـ ويذكر عنها الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي أيضا في كتابه عنها (ص 140) أنها قالت: "رأيت الحور العين، فتسترن مني بأكمامهن" تقصد أن حور العين سوف يخجلن من انشغالها بالله بينما هن منشغلات بالنكاح في الجنة!!!! .





الولدان المخلدون ودورهم فى الجنـة



بحثنا فى الفصل السابق المقصود بحور العين، وفى هذا الفصل نتكلم عن الولدان المخلدين ودورهم فى الجنة .

1ـ تعليقا على الآية القائلة "يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون" [قال الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 202) "لا أظن أن أحدا يستطيع المجادلة في أن الولدان هم غلمان، وأنهم يعرضون في مجال التنعم والتلذذ بجمالهم كجزاء حسن للمؤمنين، مثلهم مثل .. حور العين كلها .. للاستمتاع الجنسي" ويواصل حديثه في (ص 213) قائلا: "كما قلنا كل تفسيرات الجنة محدودة بقدرتنا على التصور أو إن شئت بقدرتنا على الاشتهاء وكما أن المؤمن السوي يستمتع بأنثى اسمها حور عين فكذلك من ابتلى بهوى الغلمان في الدنيا .. يمتعه الله بكائنات مذكرة اسمها الولدان المخلدون"] .

أليس هذا شذوذا جنسيا مباحا في الجنة، لست أدري كيف يقبل العقلاء هذا الكلام؟؟!! .






الخمــر فى الجنـة



 (انظر سورة الصافات 45، الواقعة 18، والطور23، والإنسان17، النبأ34) .



1ـ (سورة الصافات 45) يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون بأكواب وأباريق وكأس من معين. لا يصدعون عنها ولا يُنزِفون [تذهب عقولهم].



2ـ (سورة الطور 23) يتنازعون فيها كأسا لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم [النسفي وابن كثير: يتعاطون الخمر] .

    الخمر المحرمة في الأرض سوف تكون محللة في الجنة، وإن كانت الخمر في الجنة لا تسكر فما فائدة تعاطيها؟ اللهم إلا أنه كان يقصد بها البيبسي كولا​.*


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*الفاكهة ولحم الطير .. فى الجنـة



1ـ تعليقا على الآية: "فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان" يقول الإمام النسفي: صنفان قيل صنف معروف وصنف غريب. ويقول ابن كثير: أي من جميع أنواع الثمار، مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر .

{أليس هذا مأخوذ مع الفارق الكبير من كلام بولس الرسول: 1كو2: 9 "ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه"} .



2ـ (يذكر ابن كثير ج3 ص424) [عن عمر ابن الخطاب قال: "جاء أناس إلى رسول الله ( صلعم ) فقالوا: يا محمد، أفي الجنة فاكهة؟ قال: "نعم فاكهة ونخل ورمان" قالوا أفيأكلون كما يأكلون في الدنيا؟ قال: "نعم، وأضعاف" قالوا فيقضون الحوائج؟ قال: "لا، ولكنهم يعرقون ويرشحون {يسيل عرقهم} فيذهب ما في بطونهم من أذى" (ياللقذارة، ماذا سوف تكون رائحة الجنة من عرقهم ورشحهم هذا؟؟؟؟!!!!)] .

[الواقع أن هذا يذكرني بما حدث أيام حكم الرئيس أنور السادات ( يرحمه الله )، وكنت أحد المعتقلين لأجل الدين، وفي الزنزانة المقابلة لي كان هناك اثنان من أحبائنا، فصرخ إلىَّ أحدهم في ثالث يوم قال لي انجدني، قلت: هل أستطيع أن أنجد نفسي حتى أنجدك أنت! مم أنجدك؟ قال من الشخص الذي يشاركني الزنزانة، قلت ما الخطب، قال: لنا ثلاثة أيام، ورغم الأكل لكنه لم يقض حاجته حتى الآن، قلت فعل خيرا. فصاح: أرجوك ارحمني، فإني لا أطيق رائحة أرياحه، فهي كرائحة المجاري العفنة. وتدخلت في الموقف، (وكنا نتكلم من خلال النظارة وهي فتحة في الباب مربعة ضلعها حوالي 10 سم)، ورجوت الشخص الآخر أن يحاول قضاء حاجته، حتى لا يصل به الأمر إلى هذه العفونة! فقال لي: الحقيقة أن الطعام عندي يتسامى. قلت ماذا تعني بيتسامى، قال أي أنه يتحول من الحالة الصلبة إلى الحالة الغازية مباشرة، دون المرور بالحالة السائلة، قلت لرفيقه في الحجرة تحمل قدرك، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون!!!! .



وعندما قرأت عن أهل الجنة هذه الأوصاف، أدركت ما كان يعانيه الصديق من نتائج التسامي ، ولو كنت قد قرأت وقتها حالة أهل الجنة هذه لكان لي مادة قوية أعزي بها الصديق المختنق، والحقيقة أنني أنعي همَّ الملائكة من روائح أهل الجنة وتسامي ما في بطونهم. وقلت: الله يكون في عونهم!!! وقلت لنفسي أنا لا أريد أن أذهب إلى هذه الجنة. هربا من عرق أهلها ورشحهم وتسامي ما في بطونهم!! وشكرت الله على الملكوت الذي وعدنا به المسيح، حيث أهله لا يأكلون ولا يشربون، فلايعرقون ولا يرشحون ولن يكون في بطونهم شيءٌ يتسامى!!!!!!!!] .















مقارنة بين ماقيل عن الجنـة ونشيد الأناشيد



قال أحدهم أنه يرى أن كل ماقيل عن الجنة فى القرآن والأحاديث والتفاسير لا يصل إلى مستوى نشيد الأنشاد الهابط ولا ألفاظه القبيحة .



والواقع أن مثل هذه الكلمات تضطرني أن أفتح بابا ما كنت أريد أن أطرقه، حياء من الله أولا، ومن النخبة الفاضلة من الرجال والنساء، وخشية على صغار القارئين. ولهذا سأحاول أن أتجنب الألفاظ التي يعف اللسان أن ينطق بها، وأتركها لفطنة السامع.

فالحقيقة التي لا يختلف إثنان بصددها أن المرأة، أو الجنس عموما، يلعب دورا كبيرا في ذهن النبي أساسا، وبالتالي يذخر  القرآن والأحاديث بعبارات الجنس الفاضحة، وإليك بعضها:

1ـ عن عائشة قالت: أنه كان إذا أراد أن يباشر زوجة من زوجاته وهي حائض يأمرها أن تتزر ثم يباشرها (البخاري باب الحيض).

2ـ عندما كان النبي مسحورا كان يتوهم له أنه كان يدور على نسائه وينكحهن ( تفسير إبن كثير ج 3 ص 695 ) .

3ـ كان النبي مشغولا بالنساء في صحوه وفي منامه، ففي صحيح البخاري حديث 3242 (دار البيان العربي ونشر المكتبة التوفيقية) "عن أبي هريرة قال بينا نحن عند رسول الله (صلعم) قال: "بينا أنا نائم رأيتني في الجنة فإذا امرأة تتوضأ إلى جانب قصر، فقلت لمن هذا القصر؟ فقالوا: لعمر ابن الخطاب، فذكرت غيرته، فوليت مدبر!!!!" فبكى عمر وقال: أعليك أغار يا رسول الله؟؟؟؟؟ ما معنى ذلك؟؟؟ حتى في الإحلام ؟؟؟!!! .

4ـ يقول الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص28) :

"قيل عن عائشة بنت طلحة [خالتها عائشة زوجة الرسول، وكانت مثلها في كل شيء] أنها ..... (كلمة قبيحة أستحي من ذكرها فقد يقرأ ذلك أطفال وفتيات وسيدات محترمات، ولا يليق بي أن أذكر ذلك ـ والكلام الذى لا أستطيع قوله ما معناه عملت شيئاً قبيحاً بصوتها) [نخرت نخرة] أثناء وطء زوجها لها، فنفر مائة من الإبل لم تجتمع حتى اليوم".

6ـ ويذكر عن الإمام ابن القيم قوله: "ومما ينبغي تقديمه على الجماع، ملاعبة المرأة وتقبيلها و (كلمة أكثر قبحا وصعب علىّ التلفظ بها) [مص ............ ( قلة أدب طبعاً) [لسانها]" .

7ـ ولهذا أورد حديثا عن جابر ابن عبد الله قال: "نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المواقعة قبل الملاعبة" .



أين ألفاظ سفر نشيد الأناشيد الروحانية من هذه الألفاظ الشهوانية؟؟؟؟ أفبعد كل هذا يتهمون سفر النشيد بالابتذال؟؟؟!!! .

الواقع كما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن "كلَّ شيء طاهر للطاهرين، أما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهر بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم" (تيطس1: 15) .

من أجل هذا كان هذا السفر: نشيد الأناشيد، محظورا قراءته على غير الناضجين روحيا حتى لا يسيئوا فهمه. فكل إنسان جسداني غارق في بحار الشهوة والنجاسة لا يستطيع أن يدرك المعاني الروحية التي يتكلم عنها هذا الديوان السامي. 

وقد حدث نفس الشيء في التصوف الإسلامي إذ قد تعرض عدد ليس بقليل من الصوفيين للأذي كما جاء في الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص 526) "وأوذي كثير من كبار الصوفية، مثل ذو النون المصري، والحسين ابن المنصور الحلاج، والسهرودي المقتول، ومحيي الدين ابن عربي" بل تعرض الكثير للتصفية الجسدية كالقتل والصلب مثل الحسين ابن المنصور الحلاج (الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص731و731).









عزيزي  الواقع أنه ليس أنقى من الكتاب المقدس في الوجود فهو كتاب الروح الذي يسمو بالإنسان لينقي فكره وقلبه، ويدخله في شركة حقيقية مع الله المحب الذي يريد الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون. هل تسمع صوته الآن إنه يناديك من خلال هذه الكلمات، فهل تلبي النداء؟ قل له اشرق بنورك يارب في حياتي، عرفني الطريق إلى قلبك المحب. ها أنا أفتح قلبي لأقبلك وأقبل الحياة معك لتأخذني إلى محبتك، ويكون لي معك عشرة مقدسة على الأرض ثم في ملكوت محبتك. آمين. ثق يا أخي وثقي يا أختي أن الرب يحبكم لأن الله محبة، ويحب خيركم ونعيمكم. ثق في هذا يفتح أمامك الطريق​.*


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*قال المعترض الغير مؤمن: يشير القول: حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات (نشيد 5: 16) إلى محمد لأن كلمة محامديم في العبري، المترجمة مشتهيات في العربي، مشتقة من حمد وهي المادة المشتق منها محمد.

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : الكلمة العبرانية محامديم اسم نكرة لا معرفة، بدليل أنه جاء في صيغة الجمع. ووردت هذه الكلمة في أكثر من موضع من التوراة بصيغة النكرة (انظر هوشع 9: 6 و16 و 1ملوك 20: 6 ومراثي 1: 10 و11 و2: 4 ويوئيل 3: 5 وإشعياء 64: 11 و 2أخبار 36: 19 وحزقيال 24: 16 و21 و25). وجاءت في حزقيال 24: 16 شهوة عينيك وكانت الإشارة إلى زوجة حزقيال (قابل حزقيال 24: 18). واستُعْمِلَت أيضاً للإشارة إلى بني وبنات عبدة الأصنام من جماعة إسرائيل (حزقيال 24: 25).

فإن صحَّ إسناد كلمة مشتهيات في سفر نشيد الأنشاد إلى محمد لأنها مشتقة من حمد، فيصح أن يُسند إليه أيضاً كلمة شهوة المشار بها إلى زوجة حزقيال، وبني وبنات عبدة الأصنام، لأنها مشتقة من حمد كذلك.

وفي اللغة العربية كلمات كثيرة مشتقة من حمد ولكن هذا لا يجعلها خاصة بمحمد، فإن قال أحد إن محمداً مشارٌ إليه في سورة الفاتحة بكلمة الحمد في قوله الحمد لله رب العالمين لأن الحمد ومحمداً مشتقان من مادة حمد، فهل يكون استدلاله صحيحاً؟ وكذلك إن استدل الهندي بأن أحد آلهته المدعو رام قد ذُكر في القرآن في سورة الروم في قوله غلبت الروم بدليل أن الاسمين مشتقان من مادة رام (كما في القواميس العربية). ألا يكون استدلاله مجلبة للسخرية عند أهل العلم والتمييز؟




قال المعترض: »كيف يكون سفر نشيد الأنشاد بين أسفار التوراة وهو يحوي كل هذه الأمور الجنسية والحسيَّة، مع أن الرسول يوحنا يقول: »كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظُّم المعيشة. ليس من الآب بل من العالم« (1يوحنا 2:16)«.

وللرد نقول: (1) منذ القديم كان سفر نشيد الأنشاد ضمن الأسفار القانونية في التوراة. وبعد قرون من قبوله كسفر قانوني، وفي القرن الأول الميلادي، شكَّكت مدرسة الرباي شمّاي في قانونيته، فقال الرباي عقيبة بن يوسف (50-132م): »لم يجادل أحدٌ في قانونية سفر النشيد.. إن كل العصور لا تستحق اليوم الذي فيه أُعطي سفر النشيد لبني إسرائيل، فكل الوحي مقدس، ونشيد الأنشاد هو قدس الأقداس«. ويعتمد المسيحيون أسفار التوراة التي قبلها بنو إسرائيل كأسفار قانونية.

(2) يصف السفر مباهج الحياة الزوجية، ولا خطأ في الجنس الذي هو داخل إطار الزواج، فقد خلق الله حواء لآدم بعد أن قال: »ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده« (تكوين 2:18). ويقول الحكيم: »افرح بامرأة شبابك.. ليُروِك ثدياها في كل وقت، وبمحبتها اسكر دائماً« (أمثال 5:18 و19). وقد حذَّر الرسول بولس المؤمنين من التعاليم الخاطئة للذين يرفضون الزواج، ثم قال: »لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة، ولا يُرفَض شيء إذا أُخِذ مع الشكر« (1تيموثاوس 4:3 و4). »الله الحي الذي يمنحنا كل شيء بغنى للتمتُّع« (1تيموثاوس 6:17). وقال كاتب رسالة العبرانيين: »ليكن الزواج مكرَّماً عند كل واحد، والمضجع غير نجس. وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله« (عبرانيين 13:4). لقد وضع الله الغريزة الجنسية في الناس، وقال الوحي: »لسبب الزنا، ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها. ليوفِ الرجل المرأة حقَّها الواجب، وكذلك المرأة أيضاً الرجل« (1كورنثوس 7:2 و3).

(3) قال كثيرون من رجال الدين اليهود الأقدمين إن هذا السفر يشرح العلاقة الحبية بين الله وشعبه. وفي ضوء هذا التفسير قاموا بوضعه ضمن أسفار الوحي القانونية المعترف بها. وقد قبلت الكنيسة المسيحية السفر ضمن ما قبلته من الوحي المقدس. وقد رأى اليهود في هذا السفر تاريخ بني إسرائيل من الخروج إلى زمان المسيح، وقالوا إن بني إسرائيل هم العروس (اسمها شولميث) وإن الرب هو العريس، وإن اتحاد الشعب مع الرب سيكمل في المسيح. أما المسيحيون الأولون فقالوا إن العروس هي الكنيسة وإن العريس هو المسيح.

وقد بلغ من اعتزاز الكنيسة بهذا السفر أن قام القديس أوريجانوس في القرن الثالث الميلادي بتفسيره في عشرة مجلدات، ووجد في كل جملة من السفر معنى روحياً. وفي القرن الثالث عشر كتب »برنارد أوف كليرفو« 86 موعظة على آيات الأصحاحين الأول والثاني من هذا السفر.

أما عن أسلوب السفر وتسمية صاحب السؤال له أنه أدب مكشوف، فهو ظلم للكاتب، الذي عاش في عصر غير عصرنا، اعتاد أهل عصره على مثل هذه التعبيرات. وللسائل أن يراجع الشواهد التالية (إشعياء 49:14-21 و62:1-5 وإرميا 2:2 وحزقيال 16 وهوشع 2:14-23 و11:8) وفي العهد الجديد نجد علاقة المسيح بالمؤمنين هي علاقة الزيجة المقدسة (يوحنا 3:39 و2كورنثوس 11:2 وأفسس 5:22-32 ورؤيا 21:2).

 ولو ادّعى أحد الغربيين هذه الدعوى لعذرناه لجهله باصطلاحات أصحاب السلوك، بخلاف الشرقي الذي تواترت عنده قصائد محيي الدين بن العربي، وقصائد ابن الفارض وغيرهما، فإن قصائدهم في العشق الإلهي أشهر من أن تُذكر. وقالوا في ابن الفارض:

       جُزْ بالقرافة تحت ذيل العارض          وقلِ السلامُ عليك يا ابنَ الفارض

       أبرزتَ في نظم السلوك عجائباً          وكشفتَ عن سرٍّ مصونٍ غامــض

       وشربتَ من بحر المحبة والولا          فرُويتَ مــن بحــرٍ محيطٍ فائــض

قال المعترض: »لا ندري كيف يفسر رجال الدين المسيحي سفر نشيد الأنشاد، ولا ماذا يقولون فيه«.

وللرد نقول: هناك ثلاث طرق لتفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد: (1) التفسير الحرفي: ويقول إن نشيد الأنشاد قصيدة حب بين الملك سليمان وزوجته، ولو أن المفسرين لا يعرفون أية زوجة قصد من بين زوجاته السبعمئة وسراريه الثلاثمئة (1ملوك 11:3)، ويقول بعضهم إنه قصد زوجته ابنة فرعون (1ملوك 11:1)، ويقول غيرهم إنها فتاة بسيطة اسمها شولميث (نشيد 6:13). فالسفر في رأيهم قصيدة محبة لزوجة، تعلِّمنا قداسة الزواج ونقاوته وجماله.

(2) التفسير الرمزي: ويهدف للتخلُّص من الأوصاف البدنية للمرأة التي أحبها الملك، ولرؤية معنى أعمق في السفر وهو محبة الرب لشعبه بني إسرائيل، وبمعنى أوسع محبة الرب لكل من يحبه من كل الشعوب، كمحبة الزوج لزوجته (راجع تعليقنا على هوشع 1:2). وهذا التفسير يعتنقه التلمود اليهودي والمشنا والترجوم. ويقولون إن نشيد 1:13 هو حلول السحابة بين الكروبين في قدس الأقداس.

(3) التفسير النبوي: وقد أدخله إلى الفكر الكنسي كلٌّ من أوريجانوس وهيبوبوليتس، ويقول إن السفر نبوَّة عن مجيء المسيح وإعلان محبته للكنيسة التي تتكوَّن من كل من يقبلونه من كل قبيلة وأمة وشعب ولسان، وقد شبَّه الرسول بولس علاقة الزوجين السعيدين بعلاقة المسيح بالكنيسة، فقال: »يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. هذا السرُّ عظيم، ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة« (أفسس 5:31 و32). ويفسر هذا الرأي الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى بأنها وصفٌ للمحبة المتبادلة بين المسيح والكنيسة، وأن الأصحاح الرابع وصف لجمال الكنيسة، والأصحاح الخامس يصف محبة المسيح للكنيسة الجميلة، فتعلن الكنيسة في الأصحاحات 6-8 إيمانها بالمسيح ورغبتها فيه ومحبتها له.. ويقول هذا التفسير إن الكنيسة سوداء بسبب الخطية، ولكنها جميلة بالفداء (نشيد 1:5)، وأن نشيد 1:13 يتحدث عن المسيح بين أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد (وهذا تفسير كيرلس الإسكندري)، وأن نشيد 2:12 »صوت اليمامة سُمع في أرضنا« يشير إلى وعظ الرسل بالإنجيل، وأن 5:1 الذي يتحدث عن الوليمة يرمز إلى العشاء الرباني (وهذا رأي كيرلس الإسكندري)، وأن الثمانين سُرِّية المذكورين في 6:8 يشيرون إلى ثمانين هرطقة (وهذا رأي أبيفانيوس​).*


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*س  أليس نشيد الأنشاد رسالة من الملك سليمان موجه إلى عشيقة له؟

الإجابة:

هذا كلام غير صحيح. ولا يقول به إلا إنسان ساذج، لا يعرف معنى العشق. فالعشق تشوق واشتياق، والاشتياق رجاء، والرجاء رغبات بعيدة المنال يسعى الوَلْهان جادا ليحققها، أما الملوك فلا ينطبق عليهم ذلك، فليس شيء بعيد المنال بالنسبة لهم، إذ هم قادرون أن يحققوا كل ما يرغبون، وأن يبلغوا بالقوة إلى كل ما يرجون، وشعارهم: "وما ملكت أيمانكم". فأيمانهم طائلة، بل متطاولة حتى إلى زوجاتِ أبنائهم، فليس لديهم مشكلة، لتُدْخلَهم في دائرة العشق والتلهف والوَلَه. فالواقع  هو أن الملوك لا يعشقون، ولكنهم عندما يشتهون يملكون. ومن هنا جاء تعدد زوجاتهم وسراريهم وما ملكت أيمانُهم. 

وعندما نرى ملكا عاشقا كسليمان، فمن المؤكد أن عشقة ليس موجها إلى إمرأة يستطيع أن ينالها، فلابد أن عشقه موجه إلى محبوب بعيد المنال: إلى الله ذاتِه. فأشواقه البعيدة المنال التي يصبوا إليها، ويسعى متلهفا حتى تتحقق، هي اللقاء الحبي مع من تحبه نفسه. اسمعه يقول في هذا السفر الروحي: "أنا لحبيبي وإليَّ اشتياقه ... اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك، كخاتم على ساعدك، لأن المحبة قوية كالموت، الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية، لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب، مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة، والسيول لا تغمرها، إن أعطى الإنسان كلَّ ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر احتقارا" (نشيد 7: 10، نشيد8: 6و7)

هذه النغمة العاشقة الولهانه نراها تلون أيضا شعر العشق الإلهي الصوفي بكل وضوح، فاسمع هذه الأبيات لشاعر صوفي مسلم عن شوقه للقاء الله، وهو يقول:

أنت سؤلي وبغيتي وسروري         قد أبى القلبُ أن يَحِبَّ سـواكا

يا حبيبَ القلبِ من لي سواكا         فارحـمَ اليومَ مذنبـا  قد أتاكا

يا مناي وسيدي واعتمـادي         طال شوقي ـ متى يكون لُقاكا

ليس سؤلي من الجِنان  نعيمٌ         غيــرَ أنـي أريـدُهـا لأراكا



هذا هو العشق المقدس للمحبوب بعيدِ المنال، وهذه هي الأشواق المشبوبة المتوقدة لرؤيته.

ويقول في ذلك أيضا الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي: يُحكى عن رابعة العدوية أنها كانت تنوح باستمرار، فسئلت: لماذا تنوحين وأنت لا تشكين ألما؟ فأجابت: وا حسرتاه! الْعلَِّةُ التي أشكوها ليس مما يستطيعُ الطبيبُ علاجَه. إنما دواؤها الوحيد رؤية الله. وما يعينني على احتمال هذه العلة إلا رجائي أن أحقق غايتي هذه في العالم الآخر." (ص76)

أفبعد هذا يجرؤ من يقول أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد رسالة من الملك سليمان إلى عشيقة له؟  حاشا، فسفر نشيد الأناشيد كما قلنا هو قصيدة شعر صوفي روحاني كتبها بالوحي سليمان الحكيم المتيم بالعشق الإلهي، يصف خلجاتِ نفسه في علاقتها بحبيب الروح وخالقِها، وهو رغم جبروته وحكمته وغناه، لكنه يقف عاجزا وفقيرا أمام أشواقه المتعطشة إلى حب الله والتمتع برؤياه. 

=====================================================

س  تقول أن نشيد الأناشيد هو علاقة عشق، فهل ممكن أن توضح لنا من هو العاشق ومن هي العشيقة؟

الإجابة:

سفر النشيد يمثل العلاقة الحبية المقدسة بين الله والنفس البشرية المتيمة بعشقه، فهذه العلاقة الحبية هي موضوع الشعر الصوفي عموما، وموضوع سفر نشيد الأناشيد على وجه الخصوص. 

هذه العلاقة الحبية قد وُضِعَت في قالب مجازي بليغ، قالب العلاقة الشرعية التي توحد وتؤلف بين العريس وعروسه. فشبهت النفس البشرية بعروس وشبه الله بالعريس. وهذا ما قال يوحنا المعمدان: "من له العروس فهو العريس" (يوحنا 3: 29) وبولس الرسول قال: "خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح" (2كو11: 2). 

وبنفس الصورة البليغة كانت علاقة رابعة العدوية المتصوفة المسلمة بالله، إذ يقول الدكتور بدوي عنها في كتابه [شهيدة العشق الإلهي: رابعة العدوية ص 26] "لقد بدأت رابعة تستشعر الحب لله، وإنه لينمو، وتواكبه مشاعر مختلفة، لعل من بينها، ومن أقواها الشعور بأنها نذرت نفسها لهذا المحب الأسمى" ويواصل حديثه قائلا: "وعما قليل ستعلن خطبتها إليه، ولعل ذلك أن يفضي في النهاية إلى الزواج الروحي بينها وبين الله"  ـ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص26)

ألا ترى معي أن هذا تعبير غريب وصعب أن يقبله أي إنسان؟

بالتأكيد هو في غاية الصعوبة، وهذا ما دعى الدكتور بدوي أن يعلق قائلا: "هذا نص على أكبر درجة من الخطورة لأنه يتحدث عن وجود فكرة الزواج من الله والاقتران به لدى الصوفيات المسلمات حتى منذ القرن الثاني الهجري أو الثامن الميلادي، وهي الفكرة التي لعبت دورا خطيرا في التصوف المسيحي" ـ الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي في كتاب "شهيدة العشق الإلهي رابعة العدوية" (ص 27) وتصديقا لكلام الدكتور بدوي نقول أن آباء الكنيسة كانوا يسمون العلاقة الحبية مع الله بالزيجة الروحانية.

هل فطنت الآن لتعرف من هو العاشق ومن هي العشيقة؟ إنها النفس البشرية في عشقها المقدس لله السامي غير المحدود. وهذا ما كتبه الأستاذ مأمون غريب عن رابعة العدوية بهذا الشأن فقال "فإذا مستها هذه الشرارة المقدسة شرارة الإغاثة لتتجه إلى نور الهداية فإذا بها تنقاد نحو هذا النور .. وتغرق فيه .. وتشدو بحبيبها الذي لا يعادله حبيب .. إنه الخالق العظيم .. (كتاب رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي ص5)



س ألست معي أن ما يقال عن الحب الإلهي أو العشق الإلهي إنما هو بدعة في الدين؟

الإجابة:

    لا ياعزيزي أنا لست معك في ذلك، وأسوق إليك كلمات رجل مسلم متمسك بدينه هو الأستاذ مأمون غريب في (كتاب رابعة العدوية في محراب الحب الإلهي ص 19) حيث يقول: "لم يكن الصوفية مبتدعين وهم يريدون من تعبدهم لله أن تشرق عليهم الأنوار الإلهية". ويعود ليؤكد هذه الحقيقة في (نفس الكتاب ص80) بقوله "الحب الإلهي إذن هو غاية الصالحين، وليس بدعة أو اختراع"

واسمع الدكتور علي صافي حسين في كتابه الأدب الصوفي في مصر  221) يقول: "وكان ذو النون المصري أول شاعر صوفي تحدث في شعره عن العشق الإلهي أو المحبة الربانية ... ولم يكن يختلف في شيء ذي بال عما كان عليه شعر الغزل بمعناه العام". (ص221)

    وأسوق إليك شعر محمد الكيزاني أحد الصوفيين الكبار، من (كتاب الأدب الصوفي في مصر ص (20)

ولقد أودعَ الغـرامُ  بقلـبي            زفراتٍ أضحى بها مصـدوعا

وإذا أطنـب العـزول فـقد            عاهدت سمعي ألا أكون سميعا

وحرامٌ علَىَ التلهفِ ألا يريـ           حَ أويحرقَ الحشا والضـلوعا



ومن الشعر الحديث في العشق الإلهي أنشد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قصيدته العصماء التي بعنوان "همسة حب" أقتطف لك بعض أبياتها:

قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجـعك         في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضـعك

ليـس لي  فكـر ولا رأي ولا         شهـوة أخرى سوى  أن أتبـعك

قد نسيت الأهل والأصحاب  بل         قد نسيت النـفس أيضا في هواك

قد نسـيت الكل  في حبـك يا         متـعة القـلب فلا تنـسى فتـاك

في سـماء أنت  حـقا إنـما          كل قلب  عاش في الحب  سـماك

عرشك  الأقدس قلب قد خـلا          من هوى الكل فلا  يحوي سـواك



هذه عينات من قصائد العشق الإلهي. ونشيدُ الأنشاد في الواقع هو الينبوع الذي نهل منه كل هذا الكمِّ من عشاق الحب الإلهي. إنه المشعل الوقاد الذي ألهب مشاعرهم، وأنار دروبهم، وسبى قلوبهم، وأسكر عقولهم، فانطلقت أرواحهم معبرة عن مذاقة الملكوت الحلوة، لتعزف سيمفونية العشق الإلهي الخالدة، والمتجددة على مدى الأزمان.

العشق الإلهي ياعزيزي درجة سامية في العلاقة مع الله، لا ينكرها إلا من لم يتذوقها. وهل يستطيع الأعمى أن ينكر ضياء الشمس لأنه لا يراها؟؟؟!!!



لعلي بهذا قد أجبت تساؤلك يا عزيزي السائل عن هوية العاشق والعشيقة في سفر نشيد الأناشيد، السفر المعبر عن الحب الإلهي الخاص لوجه الله، الذي ينبغي أن يكون ركيزة العبادة لله، فالعبادة في مفهومها هي أسمى درجات الحب كما نقول في لغتنا أن فلان يحب فلانا لدرجة العبادة، أي أنه لا يستطيع مفارقته.

والواقع أن المشكلة الأساسية في قصور الإنسان عن إدراك أبعاد العلاقة مع الله تكمن في أن الدين أصبح عند العامة هو مجرد فروض وواجبات، دون علاقة حبية بين القلب بينه وبين الله. فكتابنا المقدس يقول: ""الله محبة" و "نحن نحبه (نحب الله) لأنه هو أحبنا أولا" (1يو4: 8و19)

هل تريد يا عزيزي أن تراجع علاقتك بالله هل هي مجرد عبادة الفرض وعلى رأي المثل: يعمل الفرض وينقب الأرض"؟ أم تريد أن تكون علاقة حبية من الآن مع الله. قل له يارب علمني أن أحبك، واسكب حبك في قلبي.

والواقع أنني أعرف كثيرين من أحبائنا المسلمين يعجبون بفكرة المسيحية في الحب الإلهي، وأعلم أيضا أن كثيرين لهم موقف من الإسلام، ويعلنون عدم اقتناعهم به، وفي نفس الوقت يخشون الانضمام إلى المسيحية، حتى لا يتعرضوا للعذاب أو السجن أو حتى القتل، ولهذا يكتفون بإعلان إلحادهم أهون لهم من انضمامهم للمسيحية.

وأحب أن أؤكد أنني لا أدعو أحباءنا المسلمين المستنيرين والمعترضين على الإسلام، إلى ترك الإسلام، ولا أن يلجأوا إلى الاحتماء بالإلحاد، بل أدعوهم أن يظلوا في موقعهم، وبأسمائهم كما هي: محمد ومحمدين، وحسن وحسين. وأن يتجهوا بقلوبهم إتجاها روحيا حبيا في علاقتهم مع الله، تماما مثلما فعل الصوفيون المسلمون أمثال: رابعة العدوية، ومحيي الدين ابن عربي، وابن الفارض، وغيرهم. 

وبالمناسبة أقول أن الصوفية المسلمة مع إتجاهها الروحي، تسمح بالزواج، فلا تظن أنك بالاتجاه الروحي إلى الله يلزم أن تكون راهبا أو متبتلا! فلا تعارض بين حب الله وممارسة جوانب الحياة المختلفة. ومن خلال الاتجاه الروحي والعلاقة الحبية مع الله سيعلن الرب لكل واحد الطريق السليم الكامل، لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول: "المقوم طريقه أريه خلاص الرب" (مز50: 23)​ .*


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

أقرا سفر نشيد الأنشاد  





تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد  







تأملات فى سفر نشيد الأنشاد  







دراسة السفر 




تأملات قداسة البابا صوت   





هذا الموضوع مجمع و منقول


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف الرابط.. الرجاء مراجعة قوانين المنتدى

^

^

^
انظر انظر


ماذا فعل الكفره في هذه المسلمه

عذبوها اشد العذاب  


ان للله وان اله راجعون


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		

> ^
> 
> ^
> 
> ...


 
بحذرك تحذير اخير,,, ردي في صلب الموضوع والا اكرمينا بسكوتك


----------



## Messias (5 نوفمبر 2005)

صخرتى 


ربنا يباركك 

انا بقترح و احتمال يكون موجود  وضح حد للوصلات الى المواقع اساسا 


يعن مش كل رابط يتساب 





لان ده ممكن يستخدم استخدام سئ فى المنتدى


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2005)

Messias قال:
			
		

> صخرتى
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


 
انا معاك في الناحية هذه


----------

